# Spacco tutto



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

...piena mattina...
io e lei in giro a far compere.
lei un passo dietro di me...
gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...

"Buon compleanno, cara ...., ti auguro tanta felicità e serenità".

...è lui, dopo mesi di silenzio.

mi dice, non risponderà
voglia di spaccare tutto,
di tornare a casa...
mi fermo per un attimo, respiro,
in fondo si conoscono ormai...
è solo un semplice ed innocente messaggio...


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


Pensa che quel faccia da culo di amante di mia moglie, le scrisse dopo 5 mesi per sapere se aveva preso una decisione. 

Io ancora non capisco cosa mi abbia trattenuto dall'andarlo a trovare.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


E' una cosa positiva.
Lei non ti ha nascosto il messaggio.

Respira e rilassati.
Nulla di cui preoccuparsi.
Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una cosa positiva.
> Lei non ti ha nascosto il messaggio.
> 
> Respira e rilassati.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una cosa positiva.
> Lei non ti ha nascosto il messaggio.
> 
> Respira e rilassati.
> ...


Non è che sia poi così bella come cosa... da qualche parte c'è uno che ancora pensa alla sua donna. Scusa eh ma preferirei altro!

Poi che sia positivo il fatto che non glie l'abbia nascosto sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


Non ha chiesto lei quel messaggio. Poteva nascondertelo, ma ha scelto di essere trasparente. Lui è una faccia da culo, se lei non risponde non penso però che le manderà altri messaggi. Continua a controllare la respirazione.


----------



## Flavia (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una cosa positiva.
> Lei non ti ha nascosto il messaggio.
> 
> Respira e rilassati.
> ...


quoto:up:
è solo un messaggio di auguri, non te la devi prendere così


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Anch'io ho continuato a fare gli auguri di buon compleanno al mio ex amante per due compleanni dopo la fine della storia. Quest'anno è stata la prima volta che non glieli ho fatti.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ha chiesto lei quel messaggio. Poteva nascondertelo, ma ha scelto di essere trasparente. Lui è una faccia da culo, se lei non risponde non penso però che le manderà altri messaggi. Continua a controllare la respirazione.


...tornato a csa, ho fatto più di quattro ore di allenamento, e pensare che dovevamo passare il pomeriggio assieme.
ho tirato così tanto sul sacco, che mi sono slogato un polso...
Sono ripiombato nell' abbisso.
cosa vuole da lei, cazzo cerca?
... è normale per voi sentirvi comunque, poi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tornato a csa, ho fatto più di quattro ore di allenamento, e pensare che dovevano passare il pomeriggio assieme.
> ho tirato così tanto sul sacco, che mi sono slogato un polso...
> Sono ripiombato nell' abbisso.
> cosa vuole da lei, cazzo cerca?
> ... è normale per voi sentirvi comunque, poi?


ehm, io sono collega tua... non saprei, credo dipenda però dalle situazioni.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tornato a csa, ho fatto più di quattro ore di allenamento, e pensare che dovevano passare il pomeriggio assieme.
> ho tirato così tanto sul sacco, che mi sono slogato un polso...
> Sono ripiombato nell' abbisso.
> cosa vuole da lei, cazzo cerca?
> ... è normale per voi sentirvi comunque, poi?


Spider, da supereroe a supereroe... fa i bene a sfogarti. Devi metterti in testa che comunque siano andate le cose, per quel viscido lei sarà ancora un chiodo fisso per un pò, c'è poco da fare. L'importatnte è che lei non ti nasconda nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


Intanto se puoi togli il nome di tua moglie ( magari non volevi scriverlo, eventualmente lo lasci se te ne eri accorto e volevi scriverlo)
Tebe Sbri hanno ragione. 
E quello che è successo è soltanto un'altra dimostrazione di un avvenuto tradimento. Ora hai scelto di stare con tua moglie? fallo! Incazzati ed è giusto farlo, ma non fare in maniera tale da portare troppo a lungo l'incazzatura perchè hai ed avete scelto di stare assieme. Abbracciati tua moglie! sorridile e divertiti con lei è questo quello che conta.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Spider, da supereroe a supereroe... fa i bene a sfogarti. Devi metterti in testa che comunque siano andate le cose, per quel viscido lei sarà ancora un chiodo fisso per un pò, c'è poco da fare. L'importatnte è che lei non ti nasconda nulla.


..sto valutando l'idea di aspettarlo sotto casa, visto che la "lettera" non ha avuto risultati.

Mi fa male stare cosi. da quando è successo, ho perso peso e ho ricominciato a fumare...

il cervello è liquefatto.

farò qualche cazzata. lo sento.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sto valutando l'idea di aspettarlo sotto casa, visto che la "lettera" non ha avuto risultati.
> 
> Mi fa male stare cosi. da quando è successo, ho perso peso e ho ricominciato a fumare...
> 
> ...


Fai come me: metti i tuoi superpoteri al servizio della gente, non dare importanza a lui!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una cosa positiva.
> Lei non ti ha nascosto il messaggio.
> 
> Respira e rilassati.
> ...



Quoto. Da tradito quoto.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è che sia poi così bella come cosa... da qualche parte c'è uno che ancora pensa alla sua donna. Scusa eh ma preferirei altro!
> 
> Poi che sia positivo il fatto che non glie l'abbia nascosto sono d'accordo.


Va bene, ma mica puoi uccidere l'altro no?
Non è che vive con te e puoi controllare quello che fa.

Chi se ne fotte.
L'importante è che lei non abbia nascosto la cosa.

Ma perchè vi fate accecare dal machismo perdendo di vista il punto importante?
*Lei non ha nascosto.*


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene, ma mica puoi uccidere l'altro no?
> Non è che vive con te e puoi controllare quello che fa.
> 
> Chi se ne fotte.
> ...


..grazie KID, grazie a tutti... sto ridendo ora e mi sembra tutto più leggero.
 certe volte arrivi a stare male fisicamente.
..è vero lei non ha nascosto, devo ragionare su questo.
cazzo mi frega di lui???


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene, ma mica puoi uccidere l'altro no?



Ah no?

Scherzi a parte... cara mia, il machismo fa parte del nostro dna purtroppo. Riconosco che è limitante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..grazie KID, grazie a tutti... sto ridendo ora e mi sembra tutto più leggero.
> certe volte arrivi a stare male fisicamente.
> ..è vero lei non ha nascosto, devo ragionare su questo.
> *cazzo mi frega di lui??*?


ecco


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Premetto che non intendo gettare benzina sul fuoco, ma mi preme notare una cosa:

Il fatto che lei abbia reso partecipe Spider del messaggio può tanto valere da conferma di complicità ritrovata nella coppia contro le "aggressioni" esterne, quanto da copertura di eventuali male intenzioni di lei presenti o future. Intendo dire che le cose più nascoste spesso sono proprio quelle sotto il naso, od anche, il miglior modo per non essere creduti è dire la verità.
A Spider quindi il lavoro non tanto di sdrumare il rompicazzo (cosa piacevolissima da pensare ma pericolosa da mettere in pratica)ma di verificare quali delle due strade sta percorrendo la sua compagna. Se si conferma essere complicità, beh, quella è la cosa più bella in una coppia. Che se la godano.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..grazie KID, grazie a tutti... sto ridendo ora e mi sembra tutto più leggero.
> certe volte arrivi a stare male fisicamente.
> ..è vero lei non ha nascosto, devo ragionare su questo.
> cazzo mi frega di lui???


Si poi in realtà te lo dirò pure io il giorno che lo incrocerò per strada. E succederà, eccome su succederà. E' solo questione di tempo...

RISATA MALEFICA ON MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH RISATA MALEFICA OFF


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sto valutando l'idea di aspettarlo sotto casa, visto che la "lettera" non ha avuto risultati.
> 
> Mi fa male stare cosi. da quando è successo, ho perso peso e ho ricominciato a fumare...
> 
> ...


Ma sto Michele non e' un tuo ex-amico?

Facci due chiacchiere senza testimoni e poi se continua a rompere il cazzo se l'e' cercata...

non puo' manco chiamare i carabinieri per denunciare lo stalking di uno sconosciuto...

Ps: per la lettera che t'aspettavi?...al limite doveva avere un altro tenore per sortire effetti...da come l'hai messa hai fatto la parte dello smidollato...

per me ti risolvi il problema anziche' stare ancora con l'angoscia ed in ansia per l'arrivo di un altro sms da quella merda...


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma sto Michele non e' un tuo ex-amico?
> 
> Facci due chiacchiere senza testimoni e poi se continua a rompere il cazzo se l'e' cercata...
> 
> ...


No no ... come come? Un tuo ex amico? Come il mio caro ex amico? Ti sono vicino fratello, non sai quanto. Che cavolo di consorti che abbiamo comunque.... :unhappy: 

Insieme potremmo cercare altri supereroi e mettere su i nuovi Vendicatori per farla pagare a tutti!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..grazie KID, grazie a tutti... sto ridendo ora e mi sembra tutto più leggero.
> certe volte arrivi a stare male fisicamente.
> ..è vero lei non ha nascosto, devo ragionare su questo.
> *cazzo mi frega di lui???*



L'importante è arrivare a questa conclusione

se tu *senti* che lei è sincera e ti è vicina.....fottiti di tutto il resto :up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no ... come come? Un tuo ex amico? Come il mio caro ex amico? Ti sono vicino fratello, non sai quanto. Che cavolo di consorti che abbiamo comunque.... :unhappy:
> 
> Insieme potremmo cercare altri supereroi e mettere su i nuovi Vendicatori per farla pagare a tutti!


Infatti quella merda ha l'aggravante di aver rotto il cazzo alla moglie di un amico che dovrebbero essere intoccabili...

percio' ad una merda di uomo simile na' ripassata doveva essere incorporata...

eccheccazzo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'importante è arrivare a questa conclusione
> 
> se tu *senti* che lei è sincera e ti è vicina.....fottiti di tutto il resto :up:


Stando dalla tua parte ce credo che lo reputi facile...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti quella merda ha l'aggravante di aver rotto il cazzo alla moglie di un amico che dovrebbero essere intoccabili...
> 
> percio' ad una merda di uomo simile na' ripassata doveva essere incorporata...
> 
> eccheccazzo...


Secondo te sono ancora in tempo per passare a trovarlo o non avrebbe senso ormai.

Io di sicuro non ho dimenticato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo te sono ancora in tempo per passare a trovarlo o non avrebbe senso ormai.
> 
> Io di sicuro non ho dimenticato...


Non staresti meglio Kid, forse subito sì, poi... non è quello il tuo problema, no?


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non staresti meglio Kid, forse subito sì, poi... non è quello il tuo problema, no?


Già forse hai ragione... però ci penso spesso al fatto che sono stato troppo signore con lui...


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti quella merda ha l'aggravante di aver rotto il cazzo alla moglie di un amico che dovrebbero essere intoccabili...
> 
> percio' ad una merda di uomo simile na' ripassata doveva essere incorporata...
> 
> eccheccazzo...


...no Stermy facciamo un pò di chiarezza. Non è mio amico , neanchè lo conosco, se non in foto.
è un collega di alvoro di lei.
vedi che il mio 3D è stato completamente travisato?
...comunque acqua passata...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo te sono ancora in tempo per passare a trovarlo o non avrebbe senso ormai.
> 
> Io di sicuro non ho dimenticato...


Normalmente a botta calda la reazione e' piu' "comprensibile" per eventuali "complicazioni"...

se e' passato tanto tempo ed hanno chiuso completamente i rapporti, ormai che vuoi fare piu'?


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Normalmente a botta calda la reazione e' piu' "comprensibile" per eventuali "complicazioni"...
> 
> se e' passato tanto tempo ed hanno chiuso completamente i rapporti, ormai che vuoi fare piu'?


Non so, tipo ricordargli che non è che mi sono dimenticato di lui...


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so, tipo ricordargli che non è che mi sono dimenticato di lui...


...certo che hai ragoione. certe volte io mi abbandono a certe fantasie di vendetta, che KILL BILL sembra un cartone animato...
poi mi dico, che nessuno mi permetterà di "trasformarmi" completamente, neanche il mio peggiore nemico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Già forse hai ragione... però ci penso spesso al fatto che sono stato troppo signore con lui...


Signori si nasce...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so, tipo ricordargli che non è che mi sono dimenticato di lui...


Bravo. Ottima mossa.
Così continui a farlo entrare nella vostra coppia.

Minchia se siete tonni voi uomini


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo. Ottima mossa.
> Così continui a farlo entrare nella vostra coppia.
> 
> Minchia se siete tonni voi uomini


LOL


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no Stermy facciamo un pò di chiarezza. Non è mio amico , neanchè lo conosco, se non in foto.
> è un collega di alvoro di lei.
> vedi che il mio 3D è stato completamente travisato?
> ...comunque acqua passata...


ma scusa mi sembra di ricordare che tu rispondesti che era un vostro amico alla domanda del perche' l'invio di una lettera cosi' "sdolcinata" ad un bastardo del genere.....

e come fai a sapere dove abita?..te l'ha detto tua moglie?...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è che sia poi così bella come cosa... da qualche parte c'è uno che ancora pensa alla sua donna. Scusa eh ma preferirei altro!
> 
> Poi che sia positivo il fatto che non glie l'abbia nascosto sono d'accordo.


Dipende come la pensa......Allora dovresti essere geloso di qualunque ex fidanzato che le manda un messaggio.....


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende come la pensa......Allora dovresti essere geloso di qualunque ex fidanzato che le manda un messaggio.....


Ho fatto piazza pulita di quelli... mai visto Scott Pilgrim? :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma scusa mi sembra di ricordare che tu rispondesti che era un vostro amico alla domanda del perche' l'invio di una lettera cosi' "sdolcinata" ad un bastardo del genere.....
> 
> e come fai a sapere dove abita?..te l'ha detto tua moglie?...


..il 3d alla fine era tutto falso, nessuno ha capito più niente....la lettera non era "sdolcinata", avresti fatto meglio a leggerla meglio... vabbè ci conoscevamo appena...sei giuistificato... (comunque resti sempre un COGLIONE)

so dove abita perchè me lo ha detto lei


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signori si nasce...


e fessi si diventa...

ahahahahahah

A Sbri' non funziona cosi' purtroppo...certe merde continuano a fare le merde impunite proprio perche' fanno affidamento sulle reazioni civili delle persone...

se invece passassero non dico assai ma solo un brutto quarto d'ora, il mondo sarebbe gia' piu' pulito...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tornato a csa, ho fatto più di quattro ore di allenamento, e pensare che dovevamo passare il pomeriggio assieme.
> ho tirato così tanto sul sacco, che mi sono slogato un polso...
> Sono ripiombato nell' abbisso.
> cosa vuole da lei, cazzo cerca?
> ... è normale per voi sentirvi comunque, poi?


un conto è sentirsi un conto è un messaggio ogni 3/4 mesi....


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> un conto è sentirsi un conto è un messaggio ogni 3/4 mesi....


...si, ma cosa vuole dire quella serenità e felicità che augura?
sta prendendo per il culo?
vuole farla riflettere su di noi?
cosa cazzo vuole?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene, ma mica puoi uccidere l'altro no?
> Non è che vive con te e puoi controllare quello che fa.
> 
> Chi se ne fotte.
> ...


Quoto:up:


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'importante è arrivare a questa conclusione
> 
> se tu *senti* che lei è sincera e ti è vicina.....fottiti di tutto il resto :up:


quoto:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, ma cosa vuole dire quella serenità e felicità che augura?
> sta prendendo per il culo?
> vuole farla riflettere su di noi?
> cosa cazzo vuole?



ma no...è semplicemente una formula di cortesia 

senti...se questo tipo è così una merda non dedicargli troppi pensieri


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e fessi si diventa...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ok, adesso vado dalla mia merda personale e la faccio a brandelli con le unghie. Dopodichè torno a casa ed è tutto come prima, e magari mi si è rotta un'unghia, o visto che lei è decisamente un'altra taglia le ho pure prese. Questo magari no, pensandoci. Poi domani mi sveglio con il ricordo di essermi azzuffata come un cane rabbioso e non aver risolto nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, ma cosa vuole dire quella serenità e felicità che augura?
> sta prendendo per il culo?
> vuole farla riflettere su di noi?
> cosa cazzo vuole?


Io non lo conosco e non so che persona sia. 
Può essere come dici tu
Può essere semplicemente che sia legato a lei ancora da affetto e quello sia un augurio sincero.
Per come sono io e da tradritrice con una storia finita alle spalle propendo per la seconda......


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no...è semplicemente una formula di cortesia
> 
> senti...se questo tipo è così una merda non dedicargli troppi pensieri


...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
cazzp faccio?


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
> lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
> cazzp faccio?


Tipiche convinzioni di chi l'ha preso in quel posto. Perchè poi, pensandoci bene, è proprio quello che succede ad un amante innamorato scartato per il vecchio coniuge, no?


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
> lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
> cazzp faccio?


ignoralo!

lei ti ama...e ha deciso di stare con te!
è stata onesta e ti ha letto il messaggio...poteva dirti che era la tim e cancellaro.

guarda avanti e non soffermarti a guardare al passato...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il 3d alla fine era tutto falso, nessuno ha capito più niente....la lettera non era "sdolcinata", avresti fatto meglio a leggerla meglio... vabbè ci conoscevamo appena...sei giuistificato... (comunque resti sempre un COGLIONE)
> 
> so dove abita perchè me lo ha detto lei


a parte che tu potevi evitare, come ti dissi, il terzo grado nei dettagli, pero' la tua signora che cazzo te lo ha detto a fare?

comunque io saro' pure coglione ma se sapessi pure dove abita l'altro coglione, lo farei stare molto preoccupato....

questo invece sa che tu sai pure dove abita e continua imperterrito a scassare la uallera a tua moglie e quindi praticamente dimostra di non aver rispetto manco di te che non credo immagini che te diverti quando lui "si presenta"..

io cosi' per la cronaca se volessi ricostruire dando un'altra possibilita' senza mandare nessuno all'ospedale, certi dettagli dovrei non saperli perche' inutili e dannosi perche' piu' dettagli conosci di loro e piu' la presenza diventa ingombrante...

pero' detto cio', ribadisco che io a sto punto due chiacchiere senza testimoni le farei e t'assicuro che se risulti "convincente" quello a tua moglie quando la vede cambia strada in ufficio e fuori...

ahahahah


----------



## Missix (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, ma cosa vuole dire quella serenità e felicità che augura?
> sta prendendo per il culo?
> vuole farla riflettere su di noi?
> cosa cazzo vuole?



Capisco ed immagino la rabbia!!! Però cerca di non dare spazio alla paranoia. Era molto, ma molto, ma molto più grave se lei te lo nascondeva. E hai fatto benissimo a controllarti. L'importante è che lei sa che non ha bisogno di nasconderti nulla. Bravo e coraggio, se c'era qualcosa non te l'avrebbe mai mostrato. 
Magari lui voleva proprio farvi discutere, non dargliela vinta, non si merita niente! E stai con lei!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
> lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
> cazzp faccio?


Niente. Non fare niente.
Goditi il fatto che tua moglie è desiderata anche da un altro ma è con te. Ama te.

E l'altro si farà delle gran seghe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
> lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
> cazzp faccio?


E' l'illusione degli amanti. Guarda ai fatti.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente. Non fare niente.
> Goditi il fatto che tua moglie è desiderata anche da un altro ma è con te. Ama te.
> 
> E l'altro si farà delle gran seghe.


tosta tebe! sai che tra le mie possibili vendette... ho pensato pure questa!
chissà i MEGA RASPONI che si stà facendo adesso... e devo dire la cosa mi inorgoglisce!!!!


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Scusa ma le ha semplicemente fatto gli auguri di buon compleanno augurandole felicità....

e allora? magari le vuole davvero bene e davvero si augura che sia felice CON TE

ma mica le ha scritto: ti amo, ti penso, sto male senza di te...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente. Non fare niente.
> Goditi il fatto che tua moglie è desiderata anche da un altro ma è con te. Ama te.
> 
> E l'altro si farà delle gran seghe.


Quotone:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Scusa ma le ha semplicemente fatto gli auguri di buon compleanno augurandole felicità....
> 
> e allora? magari le vuole davvero bene e davvero si augura che sia felice CON TE
> 
> ma mica le ha scritto: ti amo, ti penso, sto male senza di te...


L'ho detto anch'io ma mi ignorano:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho detto anch'io ma mi ignorano:mrgreen::mrgreen:


...il tuo consiglio, invece è quello che ho letto meglio, anche perchè mi sembra sei stata tradirice.. e secondo me si può capire di più.
Ma se è veramente solo affetto, io mi sciolgo subito.
Ho sempre pensato anche alla sua sofferenza da innamorato.
davanti all'amore mi arrendo


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tosta tebe! sai che tra le mie possibili vendette... ho pensato pure questa!
> chissà i MEGA RASPONI che si stà facendo adesso... e devo dire la cosa mi inorgoglisce!!!!


*Deve *inorgoglirti infatti.
Lui è li che si strugge mandando sms e intanto pensa che lei è con te e non con lui.

Son soddisfazioni anche queste no?
A me, dopo il tradimento di Mattia, quando lei continuava a mandargli sms pensavo..
ma si..sditalinati pure pensando a lui....
Tanto lui è qui. Con me. Mica con te.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, adesso vado dalla mia merda personale e la faccio a brandelli con le unghie. Dopodichè torno a casa ed è tutto come prima, e magari mi si è rotta un'unghia, o visto che lei è decisamente un'altra taglia le ho pure prese. Questo magari no, pensandoci. Poi domani mi sveglio con il ricordo di essermi azzuffata come un cane rabbioso e non aver risolto nulla.


Anche per te vale il discorso che non sarebbe piu' a botta calda a meno che la stronza non si materializzi ancora anche a voi...

ma il fatto e' che a tante merde non e' necessario il danno fisico, visto che nessuno sta istigando a commettere reati, pero' l'andare a guastare anche la loro serenita' vale molto di piu' dei punti presi al pronto soccorso...

quelli pensano de sta' tranquilli perche' so' convinti che gli altri so' tutti fessi, beh gli fai scoprire che non e' cosi' e la sputtanata li puo' colpire quando meno se l'aspettano...

certo se hai un'indole che nun sei bona manco a fa' na bella litigata allora lascia perdere e consolati con l'aver fatto la figura della signora, pero' gli altri e' proprio quello che vogliono...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si poi in realtà te lo dirò pure io il giorno che lo incrocerò per strada. E succederà, eccome su succederà. E' solo questione di tempo...
> 
> RISATA MALEFICA ON MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH RISATA MALEFICA OFF


A me è successo!! Ancora non ho capito però quello che ho provato. ( l'ho schiaffeggiato e sbattuto al muro) Cioè ricordo benissimo il momento ma spiegarlo ed esternarlo impossibile, ricordo e so descrivere i 50 metri che ho fatto accompagnando mia moglie e mio figlio in macchina, e quei 50 metri che feci dalla macchina al bar sono stati quelli di un robot pronto ad uccidere! La voce mia: aspettate qua non vi muovete.. stop finito, poche parole ma che echeggiano ancora nella mia testa ed erano così chiare così vibranti che anche Dio avrebbe obbedito.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...il tuo consiglio, invece è quello che ho letto meglio, anche perchè mi sembra sei stata tradirice.. e secondo me si può capire di più.
> Ma se è veramente solo affetto, io mi sciolgo subito.
> Ho sempre pensato anche alla sua sofferenza da innamorato.
> davanto all'amore mi arrendo



ma guarda che è così: le ha scritto "ti auguro di essere felice": è affetto.

Non mi sembra ci sia alcun messaggio segreto dietro

Mi sembri un po' paranoico


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente. Non fare niente.
> Goditi il fatto che tua moglie è desiderata anche da un altro ma è con te. Ama te.
> 
> E l'altro si farà delle gran seghe.



k::bravooo:


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Deve *inorgoglirti infatti.
> Lui è li che si strugge mandando sms e intanto pensa che lei è con te e non con lui.
> 
> Son soddisfazioni anche queste no?
> ...




ma perché pensi che si stia struggendo? da dove traete queste conclusioni? ma scusate, voi non fate gli auguri di compleanno alle persone a cui volete bene? io sempre. E non vuol dire che mi stia struggendo


mi sembra che vi stiate facendo un film inesistente


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti quella merda ha l'aggravante di aver rotto il cazzo alla moglie di un amico che dovrebbero essere intoccabili...
> 
> percio' ad una merda di uomo simile na' ripassata doveva essere incorporata...
> 
> eccheccazzo...


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma ti ricordo che avere due palle scrivendo è facile, dimostrare di essere uomini non vuol dire picchiare, essere uomini è anche ma anche molto altro, anzi spesso riuscire a non usare le mani è una dimostrazione di esserlo.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

magari non si ammazza di seghe

magari è sereno

magari ha una compagna

o magari se ne scopa una diversa ogni sera



e nonostante ciò vuole bene a tua moglie e semplicemente si augura che sia felice




non mi sembra una cosa così fuori dal mondo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anche per te vale il discorso che non sarebbe piu' a botta calda a meno che la stronza non si materializzi ancora anche a voi...
> 
> ma il fatto e' che a tante merde non e' necessario il danno fisico, visto che nessuno sta istigando a commettere reati, pero' l'andare a guastare anche la loro serenita' vale molto di piu' dei punti presi al pronto soccorso...
> 
> ...


No Stermy... mi piacerebbe molto pensare che sia la stronza la causa di tutto. Ma non è così. Se si facesse viva e si materializzasse tra noi... la responsabilità del tradimento nei miei confronti sarebbe solo e soltanto di mio marito. Ne ho avute io di occasioni. Tante. Molto tante:mrgreen:. E non ho mai tradito.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ignoralo!
> 
> lei ti ama...e ha deciso di stare con te!
> è stata onesta e ti ha letto il messaggio...poteva dirti che era la tim e cancellaro.
> ...


si' pero' la fate molto facile....

come cazzo fa uno a stare tranquillo se vede che sta merda continua a mandarle gli sms nei week end?...

vuoi che uno non si faccia i film su come cazzo la tampinera' in ufficio essendo colleghi?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...il tuo consiglio, invece è quello che ho letto meglio, anche perchè mi sembra sei stata tradirice.. e secondo me si può capire di più.
> Ma se è veramente solo affetto, io mi sciolgo subito.
> Ho sempre pensato anche alla sua sofferenza da innamorato.
> davanto all'amore mi arrendo


tranquillo scherzavo

Raramente penso agli amanti come ha persone innamorate, nel senso di amore vero per come io lo intendo. Altrimenti non resterebbero amanti. Tua moglie ama te se ha scelto te se avesse amato l'altro avrebbe scelto lui.
Non ricordo benissimo la tua storia anche perchè con sta storia della lettera e dei tuoi "casini" con Stermy sono andata in confusione.
La mia storia è durata 2 anni e mezzo. E' finita. Il suo compleanno, Natale, Pasqua una giornata con un evento particolare mi parte in automatica un sms. E' una persona alla quale sono stata legata, resta per forza dell'affetto se nessuno dei due ha fatto particolarmente male all'altro e può succedere di avere un pensiero dettato solo dall'interesse o semplicemente dal dire "E' andata come è andata, ma non per questo ti cancello totalmente dalla mia vita"
Dopodichè non riesco ad immedesimarmi in quello che tu o un tradito può provare, ti dico semplicemente di non vederci per forza del marcio o un secondo fine.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma guarda che è così: le ha scritto "ti auguro di essere felice": è affetto.
> 
> Non mi sembra ci sia alcun messaggio segreto dietro
> 
> Mi sembri un po' paranoico


...no tutto ma paranoico no... mi chiedevo solo perchè cercarla, perchè ricordare...
quando ha deciso di non vederti più.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il 3d alla fine era tutto falso, nessuno ha capito più niente....la lettera non era "sdolcinata", avresti fatto meglio a leggerla meglio... vabbè ci conoscevamo appena...sei giuistificato... (comunque resti sempre un COGLIONE)
> 
> so dove abita perchè me lo ha detto lei


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma perché pensi che si stia struggendo? da dove traete queste conclusioni? ma scusate, voi non fate gli auguri di compleanno alle persone a cui volete bene? io sempre. E non vuol dire che mi stia struggendo
> 
> 
> mi sembra che vi stiate facendo un film inesistente





quinty ha detto:


> magari non si ammazza di seghe
> 
> magari è sereno
> 
> ...


Quoto, se ti riregistri ti approvo


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no tutto ma paranoico no... mi chiedevo solo perchè cercarla, perchè ricordare...
> quando ha deciso di non vederti più.




Perché le vuole bene. Punto. E il fatto che non si vedano più non cambia questa cosa. E sicuramente a lei (se gli ha voluto bene) ha fatto piacere.

Accettatelo.

Gli amanti a volte si vogliono bene. Hanno sentimenti. Non sono robot che cancellano tutto con un colpo di spugna.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me è successo!! Ancora non ho capito però quello che ho provato. *( l'ho schiaffeggiato e sbattuto al muro) *Cioè ricordo benissimo il momento ma spiegarlo ed esternarlo impossibile, ricordo e so descrivere i 50 metri che ho fatto accompagnando mia moglie e mio figlio in macchina, e quei 50 metri che feci dalla macchina al bar sono stati quelli di un robot pronto ad uccidere! La voce mia: aspettate qua non vi muovete.. stop finito, poche parole ma che echeggiano ancora nella mia testa ed erano così chiare così vibranti che anche Dio avrebbe obbedito.


Se mai Mattia dovesse beccarmi e fare una cosa simile con manager non potrei tollerarlo.
Io non sono andata a prendere la sue ex, non ho fatto nulla di nulla tanto che Mattia una sera si è messo a piangere sentendosi una gigantesca merda. Mi ha confessato che se avessi fatto "la matta" (come lui invece a situazione inversa avrebbe fatto) le cose sarebbero andate diversamente forse.
E credo che se anche l'avessi incontrata avrei tenuto a bada i miei istinti da picchiatrice.
Per come sono fatta avrei trovato degradante per me stessa prendermela con lei a scendere al suo livello
E troverei altrettanto degradante che Mattia andasse a prendere Manager.


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' la fate molto facile....
> 
> come cazzo fa uno a stare tranquillo se vede che sta merda continua a mandarle gli sms nei week end?...
> 
> vuoi che uno non si faccia i film su come cazzo la tampinera' in ufficio essendo colleghi?


non è facile per niente!
ma se decidi di andare avanti DEVI andare avanti e basta!

se lei cerca di dimostrargli di essere onesta perchè non darle una possibilità?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me è successo!! Ancora non ho capito però quello che ho provato. ( l'ho schiaffeggiato e sbattuto al muro) Cioè ricordo benissimo il momento ma spiegarlo ed esternarlo impossibile, ricordo e so descrivere i 50 metri che ho fatto accompagnando mia moglie e mio figlio in macchina, e quei 50 metri che feci dalla macchina al bar sono stati quelli di un robot pronto ad uccidere! La voce mia: aspettate qua non vi muovete.. stop finito, poche parole ma che echeggiano ancora nella mia testa ed erano così chiare così vibranti che anche Dio avrebbe obbedito.


Domande:

a) la merda poi e' sparita?

b) sei stato querelato?

c) tua moglie s'e' inkazzata con te perche' sei un animale?

d) le ha fatto sotto sotto piacere perche' volendo e' anche una bella dimostrazione di tenere a lei?

colgo l'occasione per darti 1000 punti e spero solo nella d-

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' la fate molto facile....
> 
> come cazzo fa uno a stare tranquillo se vede che sta merda continua a mandarle gli sms nei week end?...
> 
> vuoi che uno non si faccia i film su come cazzo la tampinera' in ufficio essendo colleghi?


...infatti! hai ragione, lo ha mandato di domenica, sà che io e lei stiamo insieme.
figlio di puttana!


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto, se ti riregistri ti approvo



puoi pagarmi un drink, se proprio insisti


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma perché pensi che si stia struggendo? da dove traete queste conclusioni? ma scusate, voi non fate gli auguri di compleanno alle persone a cui volete bene? io sempre. E non vuol dire che mi stia struggendo
> 
> 
> mi sembra che vi stiate facendo un film inesistente


L'amante non è un amico.
Quando la storia si chiude si chiude soprattutto si è beccati.

Io non ci leggo amicizia da parte di lui, ma speranza.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Domande:
> 
> a) la merda poi e' sparita?
> 
> ...


errata corrige...

spero nella d e nella a...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mai Mattia dovesse beccarmi e fare una cosa simile con manager non potrei tollerarlo.
> Io non sono andata a prendere la sue ex, non ho fatto nulla di nulla tanto che Mattia una sera si è messo a piangere sentendosi una gigantesca merda. Mi ha confessato che se avessi fatto "la matta" (come lui invece a situazione inversa avrebbe fatto) le cose sarebbero andate diversamente forse.
> E credo che se anche l'avessi incontrata avrei tenuto a bada i miei istinti da picchiatrice.
> Per come sono fatta avrei trovato degradante per me stessa prendermela con lei a scendere al suo livello
> E troverei altrettanto degradante che Mattia andasse a prendere Manager.


Oggi quoto ogni post che scrivi: ti avverto


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mai Mattia dovesse beccarmi e fare una cosa simile con manager non potrei tollerarlo.
> Io non sono andata a prendere la sue ex, non ho fatto nulla di nulla tanto che Mattia una sera si è messo a piangere sentendosi una gigantesca merda. Mi ha confessato che se avessi fatto "la matta" (come lui invece a situazione inversa avrebbe fatto) le cose sarebbero andate diversamente forse.
> E credo che se anche l'avessi incontrata avrei tenuto a bada i miei istinti da picchiatrice.
> Per come sono fatta avrei trovato degradante per me stessa prendermela con lei a scendere al suo livello
> E troverei altrettanto degradante che Mattia andasse a prendere Manager.


:up: quoto


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...il tuo consiglio, invece è quello che ho letto meglio, anche perchè mi sembra sei stata tradirice.. e secondo me si può capire di più.
> Ma se è veramente solo affetto, io mi sciolgo subito.
> Ho sempre pensato anche alla sua sofferenza da innamorato.
> davanti all'amore mi arrendo


azz, pure la sindrome di Stoccolma te sei beccato...

ma dai, questo e' proprio inaccettabile...

lasciatelo dire da un coglione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...infatti! hai ragione, lo ha mandato di domenica, sà che io e lei stiamo insieme.
> figlio di puttana!


Lo fa apposta.
Goditela...è un poveretto


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'amante non è un amico.
> Quando la storia si chiude si chiude soprattutto si è beccati.
> 
> Io non ci leggo amicizia da parte di lui, ma speranza.



e queste verità assolute da dove escono?

Io ho mandato gli auguri al mio ex amante per due anni dopo che la storia era finita. Non c'era nessuna speranza da parte mia. Anzi, tutt'altro.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mai Mattia dovesse beccarmi e fare una cosa simile con manager non potrei tollerarlo.
> Io non sono andata a prendere la sue ex, non ho fatto nulla di nulla tanto che Mattia una sera si è messo a piangere sentendosi una gigantesca merda. Mi ha confessato che se avessi fatto "la matta" (come lui invece a situazione inversa avrebbe fatto) le cose sarebbero andate diversamente forse.
> E credo che se anche l'avessi incontrata avrei tenuto a bada i miei istinti da picchiatrice.
> Per come sono fatta avrei trovato degradante per me stessa prendermela con lei a scendere al suo livello
> E troverei altrettanto degradante che Mattia andasse a prendere Manager.


cazzoooooooo! non riesco più ad essere CORRRETTO. 
Lo sono se dopo quello che è successo non mi rompi più le palle
voglio sbagliare e poi qualcuno che mi dica che ho sbagliato


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi quoto ogni post che scrivi: ti avverto


:scared:





:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'amante non è un amico.
> Quando la storia si chiude si chiude soprattutto si è beccati.
> 
> Io non ci leggo amicizia da parte di lui, ma speranza.


k::bravooo:Mi ripeto, ma tant'è :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Perché le vuole bene. Punto. E il fatto che non si vedano più non cambia questa cosa. E sicuramente a lei (se gli ha voluto bene) ha fatto piacere.
> 
> Accettatelo.
> 
> Gli amanti a volte si vogliono bene. Hanno sentimenti. Non sono robot che cancellano tutto con un colpo di spugna.


Ah Quinty pero' sti cazzi d'amanti se ne fregano che possono leggere anche i consorti che manco loro so' robot...

e quindi io a te per es. t'avrei fatto togliere il vizio anche di ricevere gli sms degli ex....

ma roba da matti...

(me sta salendo pure la pressione!)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mai Mattia dovesse beccarmi e fare una cosa simile con manager non potrei tollerarlo.
> Io non sono andata a prendere la sue ex, non ho fatto nulla di nulla tanto che Mattia una sera si è messo a piangere sentendosi una gigantesca merda. Mi ha confessato che se avessi fatto "la matta" (come lui invece a situazione inversa avrebbe fatto) le cose sarebbero andate diversamente forse.
> E credo che se anche l'avessi incontrata avrei tenuto a bada i miei istinti da picchiatrice.
> Per come sono fatta avrei trovato degradante per me stessa prendermela con lei a scendere al suo livello
> E troverei altrettanto degradante che Mattia andasse a prendere Manager.


Non prendere la mia risposta come provocazione ma come un dato di fatto, tu sei donna tuo marito un uomo.
E per piacere leggete tra le righe commentare a riguardo non porterebbe a nulla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tornato a csa, ho fatto più di quattro ore di allenamento, e pensare che dovevamo passare il pomeriggio assieme.
> ho tirato così tanto sul sacco, che mi sono slogato un polso...
> Sono ripiombato nell' abbisso.
> cosa vuole da lei, cazzo cerca?
> ... è normale per voi sentirvi comunque, poi?


Al di la del fattaccio, prendilo come incoraggiamento di fare del tuo meglio a non far mancare nulla alla tua donna e così te la tieni. Un po' di concorrenza, leale o sleale, fa solo bene alla coppia.

Non ti ha fatto vedere il messaggio senza un po' di malizia, indicando forse che ti stavi rilassando.

Prendi il sacco e massacralo, ma fallo tutti i giorni e ricordati che appena che lo molli, ti metti nuovamente in questione. Se la tua controparte chiede il perché di tanto impegno, rispondi che massacri il fantasma nella sua e tua testa


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo fa apposta.


ma daiiiii???

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah Quinty pero' sti cazzi d'amanti se ne fregano che possono leggere anche i consorti che manco loro so' robot...
> 
> e quindi io a te per es. t'avrei fatto togliere il vizio anche di ricevere gli sms degli ex....
> 
> ...


devo chiamare il 118???


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e queste verità assolute da dove escono?
> 
> Io ho mandato gli auguri al mio ex amante per due anni dopo che la storia era finita. Non c'era nessuna speranza da parte mia. Anzi, tutt'altro.


Non è una verità assoluta, è la maggior parte dei casi.

Ma eri stata beccata? Glieli hai mandati sapendo che poteva essere insieme a sua moglie? Te ne eri innamorata dell'amante?


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prendere la mia risposta come provocazione ma come un dato di fatto, tu sei donna tuo marito un uomo.
> E per piacere leggete tra le righe commentare a riguardo non porterebbe a nulla.


Ma infatti non volevo attaccarti.
Ho solo spiegato come reagirei io...
Minchia Clà!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sto valutando l'idea di aspettarlo sotto casa, visto che la "lettera" non ha avuto risultati.
> 
> Mi fa male stare cosi. da quando è successo, ho perso peso e ho ricominciato a fumare...
> 
> ...


no

il problema sei tu, non lui


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Al di la del fattaccio, prendilo come incoraggiamento di fare del tuo meglio a non far mancare nulla alla tua donna e così te la tieni. Un po' di concorrenza, leale o sleale, fa solo bene alla coppia.
> 
> Non ti ha fatto vedere il messaggio senza un po' di malizia, indicando forse che ti stavi rilassando.
> 
> Prendi il sacco e massacralo, ma fallo tutti i giorni e ricordati che appena che lo molli, ti metti nuovamente in questione. Se la tua controparte chiede il perché di tanto impegno, rispondi che massacri il fantasma nella sua e tua testa


..in effetti dopo sono stato molto meglio...
e ho fatto l'amore con lei molto meglio!
ero pieno di endorfine!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Domande:
> 
> a) la merda poi e' sparita?
> 
> ...



Sai ex, io avevo programmato tutto, o lo feci perchè avevo delle buone motivazioni per farlo, primo per rispetto a mia moglie, secondo era talmente la rabbia che volevo storpiarlo e volevo godermi il tutto a mente serena e godermi ogni attimo delle sue suppliche, poi nonostante stavo mettendo anche la famiglia del bastardo in mezzo sono riuscito a tirare fuori l'uomo che c'è in me.
Dopo alcuni mesi lo incontrai al bar e la accompagnando moglie e figlio in macchina non seppi resistere.
No ex mia moglie ha in testa soltanto una semplice cosa l'amore che ha per me, non esiste per lei che io possa picchiare o l'ex amante o qualsiasi altra persona, le botte a parte quei casi in cui ti ritrovi per forza di cose a darle ( per forza di cose) non sono espressione ne di essere uomini ne di dare piacere a chicchessia ne di avere cervello.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è facile per niente!
> ma se decidi di andare avanti DEVI andare avanti e basta!
> 
> se lei cerca di dimostrargli di essere onesta perchè non darle una possibilità?


nessuno dice di negare la chances alla moglie, pero' se permetti io preferisco non avere ed essere sicuro che non ci siano piu' interferenze anche perche' se il tradimento (classico) e' col collega, vivi da schifo pensando che la prima volta c'e' cascata e se la merda continua a tampinarla pure di persona chi ti assicura che nun ce ricaschi?

percio' i ponti vanno tagliati di netto, solo allora la ricostruzione piu' essere piu' sentita e partecipata...


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è una verità assoluta, è la maggior parte dei casi.
> 
> Ma eri stata beccata? Glieli hai mandati sapendo che poteva essere insieme a sua moglie? Te ne eri innamorata dell'amante?



è stato beccato lui

eh sì, eravamo innamorati, credo, credevamo, ma era una situazione veramente complicata


glieli mandavo come glieli avevo sempre mandati, sia che fosse domenica, natale, capodanno, pasquetta


non c'era malizia né malignità nei miei sms post rottura

il telefono è una cosa personale, se mio marito riceve un sms io non gli prendo il telefono per leggere chi gli ha scritto, eppure sono stata tradita da lui molto tempo prima che lo tradissi io

se decidi di rimanere con una persona devi imparare ad andare avanti, altrimenti la lasci

e comunque non è così difficile distinguere un sms innocente da un sms merdata


quello che ha ricevuto la moglie di Spidermario è un sms innocente


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> è stato beccato lui
> 
> eh sì, eravamo innamorati, credo, credevamo, ma era una situazione veramente complicata
> 
> ...



Come pensi si sentirebbe la moglie sapendo che la ex amante beccata gli manda gli sms?
Non lo trovo corretto a priori.

Fossi stata beccata tu tuo marito come avrebbe reagito ad un sms innocente di auguri dall'ex amante?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai ex, io avevo programmato tutto, o lo feci perchè avevo delle buone motivazioni per farlo, primo per rispetto a mia moglie, secondo era talmente la rabbia che volevo storpiarlo e volevo godermi il tutto a mente serena e godermi ogni attimo delle sue suppliche, poi nonostante stavo mettendo anche la famiglia del bastardo in mezzo sono riuscito a tirare fuori l'uomo che c'è in me.
> Dopo alcuni mesi lo incontrai al bar e la accompagnando moglie e figlio in macchina non seppi resistere.
> No ex mia moglie ha in testa soltanto una semplice cosa l'amore che ha per me, non esiste per lei che io possa picchiare o l'ex amante o qualsiasi altra persona, le botte a parte quei casi in cui ti ritrovi per forza di cose a darle ( per forza di cose) non sono espressione ne di essere uomini ne di dare piacere a chicchessia ne di avere cervello.


beh ma la merda le gira ancora intorno?..me pare de no...

comunque ormai quello che hai fatto hai fatto ed e' inutile piangere sul latte versato...

detto cio' te ribadisco che hai fatto bene a menarlo e male a non sputtanarlo gia' che c'eri......

ahahahah


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come pensi si sentirebbe la moglie sapendo che la ex amante beccata gli manda gli sms?
> Non lo trovo corretto a priori.
> 
> Fossi stata beccata tu tuo marito come avrebbe reagito ad un sms innocente di auguri dall'ex amante?



Ti ripeto che il telefono è mio e gli auguri di compleanno sono miei. Mio marito non leggerebbe mai un mio sms. E io di certo non gli direi "Caro mi è appena arrivato un sms innocente dal mio ex amante"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> puoi pagarmi un drink, se proprio insisti


ok. mi sa che non dovrai attendere molto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *L'amante non è un amico.
> *Quando la storia si chiude si chiude soprattutto si è beccati.
> 
> Io non ci leggo amicizia da parte di lui, ma speranza.


Per te forse no....


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che il telefono è mio e gli auguri di compleanno sono miei. Mio marito non leggerebbe mai un mio sms. *E io di certo non gli direi "Caro mi è appena arrivato un sms innocente dal mio ex amante"*


*
*
Perchè sai che provocherebbe sofferenza, al di là dell'eventuale innocenza dell' sms. Quindi di "innocente" non c'è molto.
E personalmente non lo trovo corretto.

Poi è una mia idea ci mancherebbe.
Io non lo farei, ma siamo persone libere.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti non volevo attaccarti.
> Ho solo spiegato come reagirei io...
> Minchia Clà!!!


Qundo scrivi minchia mi piaci!! sembri sicula :rotfl::rotfl: Ma si che so che non volevo attaccarmi, minchia :mrgreen:


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> Perchè sai che provocherebbe sofferenza, al di là dell'eventuale innocenza dell' sms. Quindi di "innocente" non c'è molto.
> E personalmente non lo trovo corretto.
> 
> ...


No, semplicemente perché non lo informo riguardo a NESSUN sms innocente che ricevo e che riguarda esclusivamente me (come gli auguri di buon compleanno).

Se mi manda un sms innocente di buon compleanno Farfy, o Sole, o Simy, o Tuba, o Angelo.... non glielo dico!!! Perché dovrei dirgli che me lo ha mandato il mio ex amante?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che il telefono è mio e gli auguri di compleanno sono miei. Mio marito non leggerebbe mai un mio sms. E io di certo non gli direi "Caro mi è appena arrivato un sms innocente dal mio ex amante"


Vabbe' pero Quinti' ormai la vostra situazione e' differente visto che avete sbracato sia te che tuo marito....

ma uno che riceve la tranvata a tradimento nun e' che puo' fare il sofista....

sei tu che hai tradito che devi fare in maniera di tagliare D E F I N I T I V A M E N T E  i ponti oseno' fino a che io tradito sto sull'otto volante te pijo a calci sulle gengive...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nessuno dice di negare la chances alla moglie, pero' se permetti io preferisco non avere ed essere sicuro che non ci siano piu' interferenze anche perche' se il tradimento (classico) e' col collega, vivi da schifo pensando che la prima volta c'e' cascata e se la merda continua a tampinarla pure di persona chi ti assicura che nun ce ricaschi?
> 
> percio' i ponti vanno tagliati di netto, solo allora la ricostruzione piu' essere piu' sentita e partecipata...



No! rileggiti le cazzate che hai sempre scritto, tu la moglie la sbatteresti fuori stop! e non dire che non è vero altrimenti vado ad incollare tutto quello che hai scritto nel passato

P.S, sei solo un poveretto che crede di essere un uomo.

P.S non te la prendere pensa solo che mio sto sfogando e vorrei prenderti a pugni come se tu fossi un traditore.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te forse no....


Intendevo più specificatamente che un ex amante, per il tradito non potrà mai vederlo come un amico e credo sia normale.

Trovo moralmente non corretto dopo, se hai deciso di chiudere la storia, continuare un rapporto di amicizia che comunque sarebbe nascosto.
Se decidi di riprovare certe cose vanno eliminate se il compagno te lo chiede.
Perchè sarebbe altra sofferenza.

Poi ripeto.
Questo è il mio pensiero e ognuno si comporta come vuole nel dopo tradimento, ma si presuppone che il dopo app8unto sia assolutamente sincero e cristallino.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti l'ho scritto troppo presto. Su quello che hai scritto dopo non sono d'accordo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh ma la merda le gira ancora intorno?..me pare de no...
> 
> comunque ormai quello che hai fatto hai fatto ed e' inutile piangere sul latte versato...
> 
> ...


Fu sputtanato si invece, era assieme alla ragazza.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qundo scrivi minchia mi piaci!! sembri sicula :rotfl::rotfl: Ma si che so che non volevo attaccarmi, minchia :mrgreen:


Il minchia ormai è entrato nel mio dna.
Il periodo che ho fatto in sicilia mi ha cambiata definitivamente!!!


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Vabbe' pero Quinti' ormai la vostra situazione e' differente visto che avete sbracato sia te che tuo marito....
> 
> ma uno che riceve la tranvata a tradimento nun e' che puo' fare il sofista....
> 
> sei tu che hai tradito che devi fare in maniera di tagliare D E F I N I T I V A M E N T E  i ponti oseno' fino a che io tradito sto sull'otto volante te pijo a calci sulle gengive...




ma Stermy, mica dico che bisogna accettare tutto... sms allusivi, o maiali, o nostalgici... capisco che facciano girare i coglioni! Ma "Buon compleanno! Ti auguro di essere felice" no... non lo capisco... anzi, lo posso capire, il rodimento di culo, ma non il farci tutti sti giri intorno sul "che cazzo vorrà mai? perché l'ha contattata? cosa c'è dietro? vuole portarmela via? Vado a spaccargli la faccia! Lo meno! ecc. ecc. ecc.". Chiamasi paranoia


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intendevo più specificatamente che un ex amante, per il tradito non potrà mai vederlo come un amico e credo sia normale.
> 
> Trovo moralmente non corretto dopo, se hai deciso di chiudere la storia, continuare un rapporto di amicizia che comunque sarebbe nascosto.
> Se decidi di riprovare certe cose vanno eliminate se il compagno te lo chiede.
> ...


:up: Minchia questo è parlare!


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No! rileggiti le cazzate che hai sempre scritto, tu la moglie la sbatteresti fuori stop! e non dire che non è vero altrimenti vado ad incollare tutto quello che hai scritto nel passato
> 
> P.S, sei solo un poveretto che crede di essere un uomo.
> 
> P.S non te la prendere pensa solo che mio sto sfogando e vorrei prenderti a pugni come se tu fossi un traditore.


Io parto dal presupposto che non ritengo e tollero di essere trattato come una merda da mia moglie e da nessun'altro specialmente perche' non dipendo emotivamente da nessuno e tantomeno da lei...

pero', tocca ripetermi evidentemente, sarei possibilista se vedo:

a) pentimento sincero con voglia di ricostruire;

b) dimostrazione incontrovertibile di chiusura dei rapporti;

io saro' pure un poveretto che crede di essere uomo pero' te ed i tuoi "colleghi" avete na dissonanza cognitiva da paura...

mangiate pure la merda pensando che sia nutella, chi ve lo impedisce?

un giudizio anonimo in un forum?

ed allora perche' si arriva a stare tanto male se s'ingoia solo nutella?

pensaci giacomino...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intendevo più specificatamente che un ex amante, per il tradito non potrà mai vederlo come un amico e credo sia normale.
> 
> Trovo moralmente non corretto dopo, se hai deciso di chiudere la storia, continuare un rapporto di amicizia che comunque sarebbe nascosto.
> Se decidi di riprovare certe cose vanno eliminate se il compagno te lo chiede.
> ...


Se mi dici che per un tradito sia inacettabile che l'amante della compagna resti un suo amico sono d'accordo con te.
Ed è vero che comunque dovrebbe restare un'amicizia nascosta quindi poco corretto.
Dopodichè io non sono stata beccata quindi l'amicizia che è rimasta posso viverla e se mi manda un sms non ho nessun problema. Per me quell'uomo resta un amico, e anche per questo spero che mio marito non scopra mai il passato perchè dovrei chiudere questo rapporto.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fu sputtanato si invece, era assieme alla ragazza.


beh allora complimenti per la tua incoerenza essendo anche tu solo un semi-poveretto pensando di essere semi-uomo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma Stermy, mica dico che bisogna accettare tutto... sms allusivi, o maiali, o nostalgici... capisco che facciano girare i coglioni! Ma "Buon compleanno! Ti auguro di essere felice" no... non lo capisco... anzi, lo posso capire, il rodimento di culo, ma non il farci tutti sti giri intorno sul "che cazzo vorrà mai? perché l'ha contattata? cosa c'è dietro? vuole portarmela via? Vado a spaccargli la faccia! Lo meno! ecc. ecc. ecc.". Chiamasi paranoia


Doppio aperitivo e non ci pensiamo più:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intendevo più specificatamente che un ex amante, per il tradito non potrà mai vederlo come un amico e credo sia normale.
> 
> Trovo moralmente non corretto dopo, se hai deciso di chiudere la storia, continuare un rapporto di amicizia che comunque sarebbe nascosto.
> Se decidi di riprovare certe cose vanno eliminate se il compagno te lo chiede.
> ...


Questo dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale e tra persone adulte e vaccinate dovrebbe essere pure superfluo sottolinearlo...

evidentemente ed in effetti la nutella tira parecchio...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Minchia questo è parlare!


Sarò pure una traditrice senza remore e piuttosto free nella gestione corna ricevute ma se Mattia oggi a distanza di anni ricevesse un sms innocente dall'altra e non me lo dicesse gli farei passare un brutto quarto d'ora.
Discorso diverso se me lo dicesse.
Farei spallucce e direi. Poveretta, dimenticandomene subito.

Poi nemmeno lui ha accesso al mio cellulare o al mio pc e nella gestione della nostra quotidianità non ci diciamo mai dove andiamo, con chi usciamo o altro. E queste sono miei regole imposte da subito.
Ho una territorialità sulla mia libertà personale assolutamente ampia ( e la lascio anche a lui).


Minchia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intendevo più specificatamente che un ex amante, per il tradito non potrà mai vederlo come un amico e credo sia normale.
> 
> Trovo moralmente non corretto dopo, se hai deciso di chiudere la storia, continuare un rapporto di amicizia che comunque sarebbe nascosto.
> Se decidi di riprovare certe cose vanno eliminate se il compagno te lo chiede.
> ...


quoto. Non trovo affatto opportune le dimostrazioni di affetto dagli ex-amanti. Se è chiusa, deve essere chiusa.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma Stermy, mica dico che bisogna accettare tutto... sms allusivi, o maiali, o nostalgici... capisco che facciano girare i coglioni! Ma "Buon compleanno! Ti auguro di essere felice" no... non lo capisco... anzi, lo posso capire, il rodimento di culo, ma non il farci tutti sti giri intorno sul "che cazzo vorrà mai? perché l'ha contattata? cosa c'è dietro? vuole portarmela via? Vado a spaccargli la faccia! Lo meno! ecc. ecc. ecc.". Chiamasi paranoia


Quinti' te lo ripeto, nel tuo caso tuo marito avrebbe poco da inkazzarsi ma uno "normale" se lo scoprisse te ne direbbe 4 al punto da farti smettere...

se lo capisci e' bene, se non lo capisci e' l'istess...chemmifrega..

mica sei mi' moje...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sarò pure una traditrice senza remore e piuttosto free nella gestione corna ricevute ma se Mattia oggi a distanza di anni ricevesse un sms innocente dall'altra e non me lo dicesse gli farei passare un brutto quarto d'ora.
> Discorso diverso se me lo dicesse.
> Farei spallucce e direi. Poveretta, dimenticandomene subito.
> 
> ...


... e come faresti Tebuccia a saperlo... se lui non te lo dicesse?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che non ritengo e tollero di essere trattato come una merda da mia moglie e da nessun'altro specialmente perche' non dipendo emotivamente da nessuno e tantomeno da lei...
> 
> pero', tocca ripetermi evidentemente, sarei possibilista se vedo:
> 
> ...



Sei semplicemente un bugiardo. Ma contento tu di esserlo contento tutti. Sta di fatto che, come io ti ho letto nel passato come gli altri ti hanno letto. 

Quindi sei l'unico uomo in questo forum che non vuole essere trattato da merda? che non lo tolleri da tua moglie?

Quindi noi traditi non cerchiamo pentimento dal tradimento subito? vogliamo soltanto sapere che sta con noi per pietà? mi fermo tanto hai capito e ti ho fatto capire le cazzate che hai scritto evè compare ?

P.S se un vero uomo noi merde.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto. Non trovo affatto opportune le dimostrazioni di affetto dagli ex-amanti. Se è chiusa, deve essere chiusa.


E' un concetto troppo difficile da assimilare...

poi ce scappa magari pure na' rimpatriata....

eccazzostaiaguarda'ercapello?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' un concetto troppo difficile da assimilare...
> 
> poi ce scappa magari pure na' rimpatriata....
> 
> ...



beh, a proposito di rimpatriate...

il mio ex amante viveva a Londra. Io sono stata a Londra ben due volte dopo che la storia era stata chiusa. Due volte per 4-5 giorni. Non gliel'ho detto che ero lì, perché la storia era chiusa. E se è chiusa, è chiusa, giusto? Eppure gli mandavo gli auguri per il compleanno...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente un bugiardo. Ma contento tu di esserlo contento tutti. Sta di fatto che, come io ti ho letto nel passato come gli altri ti hanno letto.
> 
> Quindi sei l'unico uomo in questo forum che non vuole essere trattato da merda? che non lo tolleri da tua moglie?
> 
> ...


Se vuoi passo ai disegnini con te....

comunque al di la' del discorso sentirsi merde o no, ho notato che alcuni hanno una soglia moooooolto alta di sopportazione ed il vostro rispetto in voi stessi, la vostra fermezza caratteriale dell'ultima chances si tramuta sempre nella penultima come in un loop...

poi chiaramente per non sbroccare, la neuro innesca processi mentali che sono delle vere trappole psicologiche...

da fuori di solito si notano ste robe da dentro nessuno ci riesce...

se a te comprensibilmente urta il ragionamento, ignoralo pure e campi bene 100 anni...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e come faresti Tebuccia a saperlo... se lui non te lo dicesse?


Non lo saprei e vivrei tranquilla perchè non controllo nulla.
Ma nella malcapitata ipotesi che lo sapessi...mi incazzo.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> beh, a proposito di rimpatriate...
> 
> il mio ex amante viveva a Londra. Io sono stata a Londra ben due volte dopo che la storia era stata chiusa. Due volte per 4-5 giorni. Non gliel'ho detto che ero lì, perché la storia era chiusa. E se è chiusa, è chiusa, giusto? Eppure gli mandavo gli auguri per il compleanno...


Perche' non l'abbia fatto tu, cio' non dimostra che qualcun'altra con meno "remore" non si sarebbe reinfilata nel vecchio letto...

ed un povero pirla se lo sapesse pure, dovrebbe stare a casa a macerarsi o a confidare sulla tua onesta'(???) perche' hai giurato sulla bibbia che tu non te lo riscopi? pero' pure prima uno confidava sull'onesta'...

ma annatevene un po' affanculo va'...

scusa per la poca elasticita'...ma pretendete troppo secondo me...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perche' non l'abbia fatto tu, cio' non dimostra che qualcun'altra con meno "remore" non si sarebbe reinfilata nel vecchio letto...
> 
> ed un povero pirla se lo sapesse pure, dovrebbe stare a casa a macerarsi o a confidare sulla tua onesta'(???) perche' hai giurato sulla bibbia che tu non te lo riscopi? pero' pure prima uno confidava sull'onesta'...
> 
> ...



Io non ho giurato né sulla bibbia né su nient'altro perché non sono mai stata beccata. Il fatto di non incontrarlo è stata una scelta mia che dipendeva solo da me. Stavo solo cercando di dire che l'affetto sincero e disinteressato (che può ad esempio esprimersi attraverso un sms di auguri di compleanno) può esistere benissimo ed essere staccato dal fattore letto/passione. Questo in relazione a tutte quelle persone che hanno detto che dietro quell'sms inviato alla moglie di Spidermario c'era sicuramente dell'altro e che non era un sms innocente e che pertanto Michele meritava di essere preso a cartoni in faccia


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Io non ho giurato né sulla bibbia né su nient'altro perché non sono mai stata beccata. Il fatto di non incontrarlo è stata una scelta mia che dipendeva solo da me. Stavo *solo cercando di dire che l'affetto sincero e disinteressato (che può ad esempio esprimersi attraverso un sms di auguri di compleanno) può esistere benissimo ed essere staccato dal fattore letto/passione*. Questo in relazione a tutte quelle persone che hanno detto che dietro quell'sms inviato alla moglie di Spidermario c'era sicuramente dell'altro e che non era un sms innocente e che pertanto Michele meritava di essere preso a cartoni in faccia


:up:


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:





quinty ha detto:


> Io non ho giurato né sulla bibbia né su nient'altro perché non sono mai stata beccata. Il fatto di non incontrarlo è stata una scelta mia che dipendeva solo da me. Stavo solo cercando di dire che l'affetto sincero e disinteressato (che può ad esempio esprimersi attraverso un sms di auguri di compleanno) può esistere benissimo ed essere staccato dal fattore letto/passione. Questo in relazione a tutte quelle persone che hanno detto che dietro quell'sms inviato alla moglie di Spidermario c'era sicuramente dell'altro e che non era un sms innocente e che pertanto Michele meritava di essere preso a cartoni in faccia


Per me questo discorso vale solo per l'universo femminile.

Ma sapete come la penso sull'amicizia uomo/donna.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me questo discorso vale solo per l'universo femminile.
> 
> Ma sapete come la penso sull'amicizia uomo/donna.


Avrei potuto scommettere che arrivavamo qui....


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei potuto scommettere che arrivavamo qui....




Che vuoi farci cara Farfy.

Comunque a me darebbe un gran fastidio che mia moglie facesse gli auguri al suo ex amante.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Io non ho giurato né sulla bibbia né su nient'altro perché non sono mai stata beccata. Il fatto di non incontrarlo è stata una scelta mia che dipendeva solo da me. Stavo solo cercando di dire che l'affetto sincero e disinteressato (che può ad esempio esprimersi attraverso un sms di auguri di compleanno) può esistere benissimo ed essere staccato dal fattore letto/passione. Questo in relazione a tutte quelle persone che hanno detto che dietro quell'sms inviato alla moglie di Spidermario c'era sicuramente dell'altro e che non era un sms innocente e che pertanto Michele meritava di essere preso a cartoni in faccia


beh ma una o uno che viene beccato almeno dovrebbe promettere di non ricascarci, lassa perde il giuramento sulla bibbia, oseno' la ricostruzione su che basi avviene? sulla consapevolezza del traditore che il tradito e' un coglione totale?

sara' che non mi ricordo benissimo, perche' seguivo a sprazzi, ma nun t'avrebbe creato problemi il brasiliano per l'eventuale copula londinese?

comunque tuo marito, se ne fosse stato al corrente, della tua missione londinese tutto si sarebbe immaginato fuorche'  innocente...percio' te dico che pretendete troppo aplomb british...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me questo discorso vale solo per l'universo femminile.
> 
> Ma sapete come la penso sull'amicizia uomo/donna.


Specie se so' ex e non si coglievano solo le mammolette ma se scopava pure come dio comanda...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh ma una o uno che viene beccato almeno dovrebbe promettere di non ricascarci, lassa perde il giuramento sulla bibbia, oseno' la ricostruzione su che basi avviene? sulla consapevolezza del traditore che il tradito e' un coglione totale?
> 
> sara' che non mi ricordo benissimo, perche' seguivo a sprazzi, ma nun t'avrebbe creato problemi il brasiliano per l'eventuale copula londinese?
> 
> ...



quale brasiliano??????


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Specie se so' ex e non si coglievano solo le mammolette ma se scopava pure come dio comanda...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Specie se so' ex e non si coglievano solo le mammolette ma se scopava pure come dio comanda...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Non posso che darti ragione su questo punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me questo discorso vale solo per l'universo femminile.
> 
> Ma sapete come la penso sull'amicizia uomo/donna.


Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.



non mandi nemmeno auguri di compleanno?


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.


Anche io. Idem


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.


Bisognerebbe chiedere ai tuoi amici cosa ne pensano, ti pare? Per questo credo sia un punto di vista puramente femminile. Per me ogni uomo con amicizia non è disinteressato.


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.


ci credo molto anche io.
ma gli auguri di compleanno, natale, etc...li mando!
magari evito di fare la scema


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci credo molto anche io.
> ma gli auguri di compleanno, natale, etc...li mando!
> magari evito di fare la scema


ma se la fidanzata è gelosa?
perchè creare problemi al tuo amico eventualmente?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> quale brasiliano??????


vabbe' forse il londinese tuo non era brasiliano, ed era di un'altra qua sopra...ahahahah

pero' il concetto rimane al di la' della nazionalita'...


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se la fidanzata è gelosa?
> perchè creare problemi al tuo amico eventualmente?


perchè un semplice "tanti auguri di buon compleanno" non crea problemi...per lo meno ai miei amici!


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè un semplice "tanti auguri di buon compleanno" non crea problemi...per lo meno ai miei amici!


Ma si parlava di ex.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè un semplice "tanti auguri di buon compleanno" non crea problemi...per lo meno ai miei amici!


Ok.
Ma metti caso che tu abbia un amico con la fidanzata/moglie super gelosa e che sai che anche un semplice sms vuoto potrebbe creargli problemi.
Lo manderesti comunque?


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè un semplice "tanti auguri di buon compleanno" non crea problemi...per lo meno ai miei amici!



come non li crea a tutte le persone normali! E ve lo dice una che è super-gelosa!!! Ma se si sta male per cose così allora è meglio farsi curare!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di ex.


Infatti volevo chiedere a Simy anche questo.
Lei accetterebbe che la ex amante di "suo marito" in totale innocenza gli mandasse gli auguri di buon compleanno a storia finita?


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' forse il londinese tuo non era brasiliano, ed era di un'altra qua sopra...ahahahah
> 
> pero' il concetto rimane al di la' della nazionalita'...


no no, era British proprio (senza aplomb)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> non mandi nemmeno auguri di compleanno?


Ho detto sms scherzosi, gli auguri li mando(quando mi ricordo, ovvero raramente). Non li manderei però al mio ex-amante beccato da 5 mesi con il coniuge che sta sui carboni ardenti, quello no.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> *come non li crea a tutte le persone normali! E* ve lo dice una che è super-gelosa!!! Ma se si sta male per cose così allora è meglio farsi curare!


Sono d'accordo e io non sono per nulla gelosa.
Ma si parlava appunto di ex amanti, non amici con cui vai a prendere un aperitivo o al cinema.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> come non li crea a tutte le persone normali! E ve lo dice una che è super-gelosa!!! Ma se si sta male per cose così allora è meglio farsi curare!


Spezzo una lancia...

la cura necessita proprio al contrario degli obiettivi che indichi...damme retta...

la normalita' e' ferirsi, stare male per cose che normalmente feriscono e fanno stare male, non ferirsi e stare male per cose che normalmente feriscono e fanno stare male indica problematiche sottostanti...

ed infatti...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma si parlava di ex.





Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma metti caso che tu abbia un amico con la fidanzata/moglie super gelosa e che sai che anche un semplice sms vuoto potrebbe creargli problemi.
> Lo manderesti comunque?


l'ex amante del mio ex li mandava per tutte le feste comandate...e lui me li faceva leggere...
non mi sono mai fatta venire le crisi isteriche


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la normalita' e' ferirsi, stare male per cose che normalmente feriscono e fanno stare male, non ferirsi e stare male per cose che normalmente feriscono e fanno stare male indica problematiche sottostanti...



parafrasi, prego



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ex amante del mio ex li mandava per tutte le feste comandate...e lui me li faceva leggere...
> non mi sono mai fatta venire le crisi isteriche


Ma se li avesse mandati il tuo ex alla sua ex amante?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ex amante del mio ex li mandava per tutte le feste comandate...e lui me li faceva leggere...
> non mi sono mai fatta venire le crisi isteriche


non credo ti abbiano fatto piacere però...


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> parafrasi, prego
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha


L'ultima mia l'hanno vista aggirarsi sulle alpi...

mo' che me ritorna, senz'altro...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo ti abbiano fatto piacere però...


beh se quello continua e se ne sbatte o abbozzi o lo manometti...

mo' pero' arriva claudio e me dice che sono un poveretto perche' un uomo deve abbozzare...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ex amante del mio ex li mandava per tutte le feste comandate...e lui me li faceva leggere...
> *non mi sono mai fatta venire le crisi isteriche*


E se non te li avesse fatti leggere?
Se non te lo avesse detto?
Il punto era questo.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


E' solo un'invasione di campo, ma lui, sembra, non farne più parte. Bisogna solo vedere se lui lo ha fatto sapendo che eri presente. In ogni caso puoi tenertene fuori....e approfittane per allenarti. 

Devi comunque soffermarti sul contenuto del messaggio. Quel "cara" ti indica il clima nel quale sono rimasti nel momento in cui, scoperti, hanno deciso di interrompere quella "storia". La seconda parte ne è la conferma, le augura serenetà e felicità, quali argomenti messi in campo da lei nel momento delle "spiegazioni" e "motivazioni"all'atto dell'allontanamento in favore della vostra storia. Tutte stronzate Spidy! Solo simulazione, il poveretto è lui che ancora galleggia sulle sue fantasie.

Infine, sono d'accordo che non sia un messaggio pericoloso, ma non è innocente. Dati i precedenti dovrebbe starsene al suo posto. Diciamo che questo ci può stare, il prossimo, se ci sarà, dovrebbe essere prontamente rimandato al mittente nel modo che sarà più opportuno.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se non te li avesse fatti leggere?
> Se non te lo avesse detto?
> Il punto era questo.



ma veramente il punto non era questo, perché la moglie di Spidermario gliel'ha fatto leggere


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se li avesse mandati il tuo ex alla sua ex amante?


ma non so se lo abbia mai fatto...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo ti abbiano fatto piacere però...


non ho mai fatto i salti di gioia...ma apprezzavo il fatto che me lo dicesse anche se i messaggi arrivavano quando non ero con lui appena rientrava a casa me lo diceva.



Tebe ha detto:


> E se non te li avesse fatti leggere?
> Se non te lo avesse detto?
> Il punto era questo.



se non me lo avesse detto mi sarei incazzata...meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo molto all'amicizia uomo/donna, e non mando sms scherzosi ai miei amici che hanno compagne gelose. Per non creare loro casini. Per lo stesso motivo ritengo non lo debbano fare gli ex dei traditi.





Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io. Idem



mi associo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se la fidanzata è gelosa?
> perchè creare problemi al tuo amico eventualmente?


Se la fidanzata è gelosa della sua ombra e io so che non ha motivo di esserlo, l'sms lo mando eccome. 
A parte che farei fatica a essere amica di un uomo che mi dice" non scirvermi sms perchè la mia fidanzata è gelosa".
Se siamo amici siamo amici, mica devo farmi problemi a comportarmi da amica perchè la tua fidanzata è paranoica.
E' anche vero che noi donne (in questo mi tiro fuori) siamo anche delle grandi rompicoglioni in questo senso


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se non te li avesse fatti leggere?





Tebe ha detto:


> Se non te lo avesse detto?
> Il punto era questo.


Ma la lei in questione glil'ha fatto leggere e ha anche detto che non rispondeva. Per questo non capisco.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la fidanzata è gelosa della sua ombra e io so che non ha motivo di esserlo, l'sms lo mando eccome.
> A parte che farei fatica a essere amica di un uomo che mi dice" non scirvermi sms perchè la mia fidanzata è gelosa".
> Se siamo amici siamo amici, mica devo farmi problemi a comportarmi da amica perchè la tua fidanzata è paranoica.
> E' anche vero che noi donne (in questo mi tiro fuori) siamo anche delle grandi rompicoglioni in questo senso



va beh, facciamo un drink a testa allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la fidanzata è gelosa della sua ombra e io so che non ha motivo di esserlo, l'sms lo mando eccome.
> A parte che farei fatica a essere amica di un uomo che mi dice" non scirvermi sms perchè la mia fidanzata è gelosa".
> Se siamo amici siamo amici, mica devo farmi problemi a comportarmi da amica perchè la tua fidanzata è paranoica.
> E' anche vero che noi donne (in questo mi tiro fuori) siamo anche delle grandi rompicoglioni in questo senso


Farfy, la fidanzata che si è scelto ... è problema suo, il fatto di non creargli casini... è una premura mia, se è un amico.
A me nessuno ha mai detto di non scrivere sms, mi è stato fatto presente che certi sms potevano venire fraintesi e quindi 'Ehi, bel maschione,come stai? Corri sempre dietro a tutte?' me lo risparmio, con certe persone. Con altre scrivo di molto peggio.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma Stermy, mica dico che bisogna accettare tutto... sms allusivi, o maiali, o nostalgici... capisco che facciano girare i coglioni! Ma "Buon compleanno! Ti auguro di essere felice" no... non lo capisco... anzi, lo posso capire, il rodimento di culo, ma non il farci tutti sti giri intorno sul "che cazzo vorrà mai? perché l'ha contattata? cosa c'è dietro? vuole portarmela via? Vado a spaccargli la faccia! Lo meno! ecc. ecc. ecc.". Chiamasi paranoia


..senti con questa storia della paranoia hai proprio rotto il cazzo!
Ti permetti di capire stando da tutta altra parte. facile parlare quando si è fatti i cazzi propri e neanche si è stati scoperti.
..a te può chiamarti anche rocco Siffredi in persona, tanto stai in una botte di ferro.

...i messaggi, in questo tempo sono stati svariati, le feste comandate e gli anniversari, come la resistenza di lui a troncare tutto.
io non ho sbirciato nel suo cell. lei spontaneamente lo ha mostato.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfy, la fidanzata che si è scelto ... è problema suo, il fatto di non creargli casini... è una premura mia, se è un amico.
> A me nessuno ha mai detto di non scrivere sms, mi è stato fatto presente che certi sms potevano venire fraintesi e quindi 'Ehi, bel maschione,come stai? Corri sempre dietro a tutte?' me lo risparmio, con certe persone. Con altre scrivo di molto peggio.


Ma ovvio che non stiamo parlando di questi sms. Ma se voglio scrivere a un amico "Ciao come stia?" o "Tanti auguri il giorno del suo compleanno" io lo faccio


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che non stiamo parlando di questi sms. Ma se voglio scrivere a un amico "Ciao come stia?" o "Tanti auguri il giorno del suo compleanno" io lo faccio


...ah, perchè per te è un "amico" uno a cui le ultime cose che hai detto sono:
ti amo, non posso stare senza te,
vieni via con me ... e....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..senti con questa storia della paranoia hai proprio rotto il cazzo!
> Ti permetti di capire stando da tutta altra parte. facile parlare quando si è fatti i cazzi propri e neanche si è stati scoperti.
> ..a te può chiamarti anche rocco Siffredi in persona, tanto stai in una botte di ferro.
> 
> ...


Ci stiamo riferendo a questo sms. Ovvio che se la cosa si ripete e soprattutto gli sms sono di altro genere hai tutte le ragioni. non ero a conoscenza della resistenza a troncare tutto da parte di lei


----------



## Quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..senti con questa storia della paranoia hai proprio rotto il cazzo!
> Ti permetti di capire stando da tutta altra parte. facile parlare quando si è fatti i cazzi propri e neanche si è stati scoperti.
> ..a te può chiamarti anche rocco Siffredi in persona, tanto stai in una botte di ferro.
> 
> ...



uehi stai calmino eh!


chi ha detto che hai sbirciato sul suo cellulare??? Io no!

Io non posso sapere che cosa ci fosse scritto negli altri messaggi! Ti ho detto solo che, per come l'hai raccontata TU, l'episodio in questione non mi sembra una cosa da far cascare il mondo o da far prendere in considerazione l'idea di andare a spaccare la faccia a Michele


Inoltre, se la cosa ti fa piacere: sono stata dalla tua parte molto prima di te. So cosa si prova. Ma continua pure a vedere la cosa solo dal punto di vista che ti fa comodo.



Scusami se ho rotto il cazzo, buon proseguimento e vai pure a spaccare la faccia a chi vuoi. Che cazzo me ne frega a me?

PS Vai pure a cagare già che ci sei


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ah, perchè per te è un "amico" uno a cui le ultime cose che hai detto sono:
> ti amo, non posso stare senza te,
> vieni via con me ... e....


ho già specificato qui sopra

Per il resto quelle parole per me tra amanti lasciano il tempo che trovano. Mai sognato di dire una cosa del genere al mio amante.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ah, perchè per te è un "amico" uno a cui le ultime cose che hai detto sono:
> ti amo, non posso stare senza te,
> vieni via con me ... e....


Ma infatti secondo me si sta facendo confusione qui dentro... si parla di ex, ok?

Comunqeu Spider, io ci metterei una pietra sopra... alla testa degli ex delle nostre donne. 

Che se lo meritino oppure no... nel dubbio meglio farlo.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci stiamo riferendo a questo sms. Ovvio che se la cosa si ripete e soprattutto gli sms sono di altro genere hai tutte le ragioni. non ero a conoscenza della resistenza a troncare tutto da parte di lei


...cazzooooooo, è LUi che non vuole troncare, non lei....
e lui che manda sms non lei....
è lui che chiede "sei felice?"
Felice un par de PALLE!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzooooooo, è LUi che non vuole troncare, non lei....
> e lui che manda sms non lei....
> è lui che cheide "sei felice?"
> Felice un par de PALLE!


Riproviamo con calma ok.
Rileggi il tuo primo post.
A quel post io rispondo, non conoscendo la tua storia e per quel che scrivi, che non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato.
Ovvio che se mi dici che ogni settimana lui le scrive se è felice. HAI RAGIONE
Ma sei partito in un altro modo. Tutto qui.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

scusa ma noi come facciamo a sapere degli altri sms? l'hai raccontato da qualche parte? se sì, scusa, io non ho letto.


(e io che volevo pure farti entrare nella krikka............ simpaticone questo Spidermario!)


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma veramente il punto non era questo, perché la moglie di Spidermario gliel'ha fatto leggere


Si parlava di Simy qui


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che non stiamo parlando di questi sms. Ma se voglio scrivere a un amico "Ciao come stia?" o "Tanti auguri il giorno del suo compleanno" io lo faccio


Ma Farfa' si parla principalmente di ex....non di amici...

e poi quali amici?

i tuoi amici se non sono conosciuti anche da tuo marito, illo e' autorizzato a pensare le peggio cose...

vabbe' io...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma noi come facciamo a sapere degli altri sms? l'hai raccontato da qualche parte? se sì, scusa, io non ho letto.
> 
> 
> (e io che volevo pure farti entrare nella krikka............ simpaticone questo Spidermario!)


Senti o scrivo io o scrivi tu. Sembrano tutti doppioni gli interventi....
Dai spider entra nella krikka anche tu.....


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non so se lo abbia mai fatto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora mi dai ragione.
Si parlava solo di questo


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti o scrivo io o scrivi tu. Sembrano tutti doppioni gli interventi....
> Dai spider entra nella krikka anche tu.....



eh ma sai... gli ho rotto il cazzo! ormai mi sa che ce lo siamo giocato!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la lei in questione glil'ha fatto leggere e ha anche detto che non rispondeva. Per questo non capisco.​




Era un discorso con Simy questo​


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma noi come facciamo a sapere degli altri sms? l'hai raccontato da qualche parte? se sì, scusa, io non ho letto.
> 
> 
> (e io che volevo pure farti entrare nella krikka............ simpaticone questo Spidermario!)


...cazzo , mi scuso di nuovo, sto sempre a scusarmi qui dentro, con tutti, con il forum... sono fuori di testa... penso sia facile capire per me... invece le parole non bastano, è facile fraintendersi.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> scusa ma noi come facciamo a sapere degli altri sms? l'hai raccontato da qualche parte? se sì, scusa, io non ho letto.


per me quello era piu' che sufficente per una strage...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma Farfa' si parla principalmente di ex....non di amici...
> 
> e poi quali amici?
> 
> ...


Mio marito conosce i miei amici ma questo cambia poco. Oh Dio uomini amici veri ne ho un paio. E' autorizzato a pensare ciò che vuole ma non può chiedermi di non avere amicizie. 
Su questo non transigo e lo sa da sempre.
Il giorno che scopre che non sono amici ma amanti (non lo sono ovviamente) è autorizzato a prendermi a calci nel culo


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me quello era piu' che sufficente per una strage...
> 
> ahahahahahah




minchia Stermy... quand'è il tuo compleanno? dai che ti mando io un bel messaggino come si deve


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> minchia Stermy... quand'è il tuo compleanno? dai che ti mando io un bel messaggino come si deve



ragazzi scusate se un po'fuori tema...ma possibile siano tutti fessi e io furbo?non credo..c'e'qualcosa che non mi torna..quando ho mandato sms a donne sposate avevo la matematica certezza che fossero sole.Perche'questa tipa se li fa'mandare mentre fa'compere con il marito??pero'potrebbe avere fatto apposta..un mio amico lo fece di proposito..


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi scusate se un po'fuori tema...ma possibile siano tutti fessi e io furbo?non credo..c'e'qualcosa che non mi torna..quando ho mandato sms a donne sposate avevo la matematica certezza che fossero sole.Perche'questa tipa se li fa'mandare mentre fa'compere con il marito??pero'potrebbe avere fatto apposta..un mio amico lo fece di proposito..


Infatti secondo me è stato fatto apposta.
Anche perchè dalla scoperta del tradimento sono passati pochi mesi, quindi sono ancora tutti un pò dentro al delirio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi scusate se un po'fuori tema...ma possibile siano tutti fessi e io furbo?non credo..c'e'qualcosa che non mi torna..quando ho mandato sms a donne sposate avevo la matematica certezza che fossero sole.Perche'questa tipa se li fa'mandare mentre fa'compere con il marito??pero'potrebbe avere fatto apposta..*un mio amico lo fece di proposito*..


ecco, Lothar ha centrato il punto.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi scusate se un po'fuori tema...ma possibile siano tutti fessi e io furbo?non credo..c'e'qualcosa che non mi torna..quando ho mandato sms a donne sposate avevo la matematica certezza che fossero sole.Perche'questa tipa se li fa'mandare mentre fa'compere con il marito??pero'potrebbe avere fatto apposta..un mio amico lo fece di proposito..


...intendi fatto apposta lui per farci litigare?
o fatto apposta lei?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito conosce i miei amici ma questo cambia poco. Oh Dio uomini amici veri ne ho un paio. E' autorizzato a pensare ciò che vuole ma non può chiedermi di non avere amicizie.
> Su questo non transigo e lo sa da sempre.
> Il giorno che scopre che non sono amici ma amanti (non lo sono ovviamente) è autorizzato a prendermi a calci nel culo


Beh cambia si', cazzarola....

parlando per ipotesi perche' gli amici di mia moglie ed i miei (tranne 2) sono tutti ammogliati e quando si esce si esce tutti insieme senza scambi di coppie...ahahahahah ma se dovesse messaggiarsi o uscire con "amici" da me non conosciuti, che non mi farebbe conoscere ed a cui a me manco passerebbe pa' capa conoscere, secondo te io glielo permetto? (peraltro mai messaggiato con i suoi amici, mariti delle sue amiche ed idem io con lmie amiche moglie dei miei amici)...

Ora se mi dicesse attaccati perche' io devo continuare a messaggiarli ed a massaggiarli quanno pijano no' strappo...ahahahah... io penso tutto il male possibile ed infatti tu la pensi cosi' ed io do' la colpa alla tua mentalita' da traditrice...

MA CHI CAZZO PERMETTE ALLA PROPRIA MOGLIE DI USCIRE CON SUOI AMICI CHE IL MARITO MANCO CONOSCE?

o un super smidollato o uno che se ne sbatte della mugliera...a te la scelta...ahahahah

(per la par condicio il discorso e' chiaramente duplice)


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nonostante, lei gli abbia detto che mi ama e non rinuncierebbe a me mai...
> lui è convinto che è un illusa, che non è vero, che lui la rende felice..io no.
> cazzp faccio?


Ho letto fino a qui e a questo tuo post rispondo, poi continuo a leggere il thread.

Hai mai visto The Closer ? Alla fine chi "vince" è Clive Owen, quello che incarna un pò la figura del Maschio Alfa.

Cazzo fai ? Fai il *Muflone Mannaro*, ecco cosa fai.

Mentre siete a fare spese lui le manda un sms con tante paroline gentili per augurarle buon compleanno? Tu, al ritorno a casa, invece di andare a prendere a cazzotti il sacco, la metti a quattro di spade mani al muro....e alla fine le dici Auguri.

Alla fine il messaggio che deve entrarle in testa è sempre quello: l'imbecille a te al massimo ti potrebbe allacciare le scarpe al mattino.

Anche io penso che il fatto che ti abbia fatto vedere l'sms sia da interpretare positivamente; però sono altrettanto sicuro che lei mentre tu stavi prendendo a cazzotti il sacco, pensava ? A cosa pensava ? Bho. Ecco, in certi frangenti credo bisognerebbe essere più Mufloni Mannari e meno pensatori. Lei non deve avere la possibilità di pensare in certe situazioni, e a svuotarle la mente devi essere te.

Non so se sono stato spiegato bene  Ogni tanto sono un pò contorto anche io


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...intendi fatto apposta lui per farci litigare?
> o fatto apposta lei?


Lui per farti litigare.

Lei te lo ha fatto vedere.
Quindi innocente. E smettila!


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2012)

Premesso che:
1. era un sms per un'occasione speciale, vale a dire il compleanno di tua moglie, e se è caduto di domenica non è colpa di nessuno;
2. tua moglie è stata onesta nel mostrartelo, e nel dirti che non avrebbe risposto;
3. l'affetto e le speranze di un ex-amante innamorato possono anche starci, così come ci può stare che diano molto fastidio

ecco, premesso tutto ciò
penso che non ti sarebbe partito l'embolo se tua moglie ci avesse tenuto a precisare che non solo non intendeva rispondere ma che *avrebbe fatto presente a Michele che giudica inopportuni i suoi messaggi e di non scriverle più*.

Qualcosa è mancato. Magari non ha voluto fare la parte delle rigidona di fronte ad un messaggio di auguri, però chi fa la frittata poi dovrebbe guardare con occhi diversi le uova che ha rotto.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> minchia Stermy... quand'è il tuo compleanno? dai che ti mando io un bel messaggino come si deve


da te non messaggi ma massaggi e solo di persona...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Premesso che:
> 1. era un sms per un'occasione speciale, vale a dire il compleanno di tua moglie, e se è caduto di domenica non è colpa di nessuno;
> 2. tua moglie è stata onesta nel mostrartelo, e nel dirti che non avrebbe risposto;
> 3. l'affetto e le speranze di un ex-amante innamorato possono anche starci, così come ci può stare che diano molto fastidio
> ...


20 minuti di applausi!

Chapeau.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai mai visto The Closer ? Alla fine chi "vince" è Clive Owen, quello che incarna un pò la figura del Maschio Alfa.



OT:

Clive Owen: gran bel manzo


però....... minchia la scena dove Julia gli dice che s'è scopata Jude in tutti gli angoli della casa e in tutte le posizioni e che il suo sperma aveva pure un gusto più buono di quello di Clive........ che brutta roba, povero Clive.... 


fine OT


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Premesso che:
> 1. era un sms per un'occasione speciale, vale a dire il compleanno di tua moglie, e se è caduto di domenica non è colpa di nessuno;
> 2. tua moglie è stata onesta nel mostrartelo, e nel dirti che non avrebbe risposto;
> 3. l'affetto e le speranze di un ex-amante innamorato possono anche starci, così come ci può stare che diano molto fastidio
> ...


anche peggio....

perche' visto che i messaggi del pirla so' ripetuti e continuati o la moglie non si e' imposta a dovere con Maicol o quello l'intimazione di non rompere piu' l'ha avuta e se ne fotte lo stesso....

pero' a quel punto io al posto della moglie avrei detto...

senti io a questo gli ho detto in tutti modi di sparire, pero' continua e non so piu' cosa devo fare....

e non mi pare di aver letto ste robe e tanto meno un illuminante e preferibile parlaci tu magari capisce e la smette...


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> OT:
> 
> Clive Owen: gran bel manzo
> 
> ...


Spiderquinty...non infierire....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh cambia si', cazzarola....
> 
> parlando per ipotesi perche' gli amici di mia moglie ed i miei (tranne 2) sono tutti ammogliati e quando si esce si esce tutti insieme senza scambi di coppie...ahahahahah ma se dovesse messaggiarsi o uscire con "amici" da me non conosciuti, che non mi farebbe conoscere ed a cui a me manco passerebbe pa' capa conoscere, secondo te io glielo permetto? (peraltro mai messaggiato con i suoi amici, mariti delle sue amiche ed idem io con lmie amiche moglie dei miei amici)...
> 
> ...


Cioè tua moglie non può uscire con dei colleghi di lavoro che tu non conosci? (faccio un esempio non so se tua moglie lavora). Tua moglie non può ricevere da un marito di un'amica un sms del tipo "Buon compleanno" o "come va tutto bene? Sto week ci si vede? (inteso voi due e loro due)..
io non dico a mio marito attaccati, io dico a mio marito che ho un amico, lui lo conosce e se so che questo amico è per me un amico non riesco a concepire di non poterlo vedere. Tutto qui.
io non so che dirvi per me gli amici quelli veri, i pochissimi che si possono avere, sono amici, assessuati indiferente per me che siano uomini o donne.


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anche peggio....
> 
> perche' visto che i messaggi del pirla so' ripetuti e continuati o la moglie non si e' imposta a dovere con Maicol o quello l'intimazione di non rompere piu' l'ha avuta e se ne fotte lo stesso....
> 
> ...


Mi era sfuggito che i messaggi fossero ripetuti... in questo caso non posso far altro che quotarti in toto.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Spiderquinty...non infierire....



eh scusa, ma se devo rompere il cazzo lo faccio per bene.

Scherzo Spidermario, non era riferito a te, davvero: infatti ho scritto OT. Era riferito al film. I due uomini del film per me non fanno una gran figura, nessuno dei due. L'unico personaggio che salvo è quello di natalie portman


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè tua moglie non può uscire con dei colleghi di lavoro che tu non conosci? (faccio un esempio non so se tua moglie lavora). Tua moglie non può ricevere da un marito di un'amica un sms del tipo "Buon compleanno" o "come va tutto bene? Sto week ci si vede? (inteso voi due e loro due)..
> io non dico a mio marito attaccati, io dico a mio marito che ho un amico, lui lo conosce e se so che questo amico è per me un amico non riesco a concepire di non poterlo vedere. Tutto qui.
> io non so che dirvi per me gli amici quelli veri, i pochissimi che si possono avere, sono amici, assessuati indiferente per me che siano uomini o donne.


FARFA' NO CHE NON PUO' AVERE, NUN GLJE' MAI PASSATO PE' L'ANTICAMERA DEL CERVELLO!!!!

mai avuta una discussione su temi del genere...

quindi ricapitolando...ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh cambia si', cazzarola....
> 
> parlando per ipotesi perche' gli amici di mia moglie ed i miei (tranne 2) sono tutti ammogliati e quando si esce si esce tutti insieme senza scambi di coppie...ahahahahah ma se dovesse messaggiarsi o uscire con "amici" da me non conosciuti, che non mi farebbe conoscere ed a cui a me manco passerebbe pa' capa conoscere, secondo te io glielo permetto? (peraltro mai messaggiato con i suoi amici, mariti delle sue amiche ed idem io con lmie amiche moglie dei miei amici)...
> 
> ...


Solo sul neretto.
Mattia me lo permette.
Come io lo permetto a lui.
Anzi. Non c'è manco da chiedere posso.
"Guarda che lunedi esco con amici"
Punto.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh cambia si', cazzarola....
> 
> parlando per ipotesi perche' gli amici di mia moglie ed i miei (tranne 2) sono tutti ammogliati e quando si esce si esce tutti insieme senza scambi di coppie...ahahahahah ma se dovesse messaggiarsi o uscire con "amici" da me non conosciuti, che non mi farebbe conoscere ed a cui a me manco passerebbe pa' capa conoscere, secondo te io glielo permetto? (peraltro mai messaggiato con i suoi amici, mariti delle sue amiche ed idem io con lmie amiche moglie dei miei amici)...
> 
> ...


ma va guarda che non è così

io esco con un sacco di uomini che mio marito non conosce

e mica me li trombo!

mi sa che sei rimasto un po' indietro coi tempi Stermy


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> FARFA' NO CHE NON PUO' AVERE, NUN GLJE' MAI PASSATO PE' L'ANTICAMERA DEL CERVELLO!!!!
> 
> mai avuta una discussione su temi del genere...
> 
> quindi ricapitolando...ahahahahah


Scusa Stermì è solo per capire, nessuna polemica, tu e tua moglie non uscite mai, uno senza l'altro?
Cioè tu non hai colleghi di lavoro con cui due volte l'anno mangi una pizza e lei nemmeno?


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> FARFA' NO CHE NON PUO' AVERE, NUN GLJE' MAI PASSATO PE' L'ANTICAMERA DEL CERVELLO!!!!
> 
> mai avuta una discussione su temi del genere...
> 
> quindi ricapitolando...ahahahahah




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Stermì è solo per capire, nessuna polemica, tu e tua moglie non uscite mai, uno senza l'altro?
> Cioè tu non hai colleghi di lavoro con cui due volte l'anno mangi una pizza e lei nemmeno?



Farfy siamo due anime perdute!!!!!!


Zokkole impenitenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo sul neretto.
> Mattia me lo permette.
> Come io lo permetto a lui.
> Anzi. Non c'è manco da chiedere posso.
> ...


Idem
Poi gli dico chi sono gli amici (anche se non li conosce a volte) e dove vado solitamente ma perchè mi fa piacere che lo sappia.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo sul neretto.
> Mattia me lo permette.
> Come io lo permetto a lui.
> Anzi. Non c'è manco da chiedere posso.
> ...


ed infatti ve scambiate amorevolmente anche le corna

ed 1:


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo sul neretto.
> Mattia me lo permette.
> Come io lo permetto a lui.
> Anzi. Non c'è manco da chiedere posso.
> ...


Mah, sarò sbagliato io, non lo metto in dubbio, ma sti rapporti a me sembrano... boh, strani?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma va guarda che non è così
> 
> io esco con un sacco di uomini che mio marito non conosce
> 
> ...


ed infatti ve scambiate amorevolmente anche le corna

e  2:

ahahahahah


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed infatti ve scambiate amorevolmente anche le corna
> 
> e  2:
> 
> ahahahahah


le corna si possono scambiare pur non uscendo da soli con altri amici


vedi ad esempio tutti quelli che trombano sul luogo di lavoro


uscire con amici senza il partner non è una condizione necessaria e sufficiente per cornificare


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Farfy siamo due anime perdute!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Zokkole impenitenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sul zoccole possiamo essere anche d'accordo:mrgreen::mrgreen:. 
Ma giuro che non conosco nessuno che non esca almeno con i colleghi d'ufficio e che non riceva sms da amici


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed infatti ve scambiate amorevolmente anche le corna
> 
> ed 1:


No Stermy...è falso.
Nessuno ha scambiato niente.
Io ho tradito dopo 7 anni e non con un mio amico o con qualcuno con cui uscivo in amicizia.
I miei amici sono sempre stati amici, non trombamici.

E nel caso di Mattia era una collega.

Abbiamo un tradimento a testa.
Non mi sembra grave.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Stermì è solo per capire, nessuna polemica, tu e tua moglie non uscite mai, uno senza l'altro?
> Cioè tu non hai colleghi di lavoro con cui due volte l'anno mangi una pizza e lei nemmeno?


ma che cazzo c'entra stare in un tavolata con tutta un'azienda di sconosciuti per me ed uscire come fai te con un solo sconosciuto per tuo marito?

che fai (mi riferisco a mia moglie) la zoccola davanti a tutti?

un po' di contegno cribbio...

ahahahahahah

Ps: a parte il fatto che se non va la collega del cuore di cui sono amico anche col marito, nun ce va...comunque ve fate un sacco di problemi...vivere e far vivere piu' sereni anche gli altri non ci vuole un cazzo...

siete troppo complicati e poi ce sbattete le corna...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo sul neretto.
> Mattia me lo permette.
> Come io lo permetto a lui.
> Anzi. Non c'è manco da chiedere posso.
> ...


Mai chiesto il permesso di fare alcunchè. E sono sempre uscita con gli amici. Anche a ballare, a me piaceva, a lui no, io ci andavo per i cavoli miei. Adesso meno, ma solo per... enorme stanchezza. Avviso, per rispetto, certo. Ma non chiedo, e dato che spesso non so chi ci sarà alla pizzata o al pub, non dico neanche con chi. Ah, per la maggior parte comunque ... sono uomini. Capita pure che qualcuno broccoli. Quando torno, a volte lo trovo ad aspettarmi, a volte no: so che è geloso, ma... rispetta il mio desiderio di vedere gli amici. Poi se venisse anche lui(e a volte è venuto), si annoierebbe la maggior parte del tempo, a sentir parlare di cose, persone e fatti di cui lui non sa nulla.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, sarò sbagliato io, non lo metto in dubbio, ma sti rapporti a me sembrano... boh, strani?


Posso capirlo Kid anche a Mattia sembravano strani all'inizio e infatti aveva "troncato" ogni amicizia femminile pretendendo che io facessi uguale.
Naturalmente non ho mai accettato queste imposizioni che trovo medioevali e alla fine su questo lui si è adeguato a me.
Pensa che ha un amica da 15 anni, sposata con figli, con cui una volta ogni due mesi circa esce a cena.
Non la conosco nemmeno  eppure ho scoperto che era stata proprio lei a cazziare Mattia quando era in "picco" per l'amante, "sgridandolo".
E' stata davvero un amica per lui.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> le corna si possono scambiare pur non uscendo da soli con altri amici
> 
> 
> vedi ad esempio tutti quelli che trombano sul luogo di lavoro
> ...


beh pero' aiuta...

avere una certa capoccia pseudo libera predispone parecchio ad apri' la fabbrica...

idem pero' per me,... se avessi quella capoccia da prendere ed andarmene sa solo per sconosciute a mia moglie, mica ce offrirei solo il primo o il secondo senza frutta, dolce, caffe' ed ammazzacaffe'...

ma parlamo come magnamo va' e vedemose nelle palle dell'occhi.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso capirlo Kid anche a Mattia sembravano strani all'inizio e infatti aveva "troncato" ogni amicizia femminile pretendendo che io facessi uguale.
> Naturalmente non ho mai accettato queste imposizioni che trovo medioevali e alla fine su questo lui si è adeguato a me.
> Pensa che ha un amica da 15 anni, sposata con figli, con cui una volta ogni due mesi circa esce a cena.
> Non la conosco nemmeno  eppure ho scoperto che era stata proprio lei a cazziare Mattia quando era in "picco" per l'amante, "sgridandolo".
> E' stata davvero un amica per lui.


..io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto amicizie comuni e anche separate.
per diverso tempo, lui era solo un "amico", con cui ogni tanto usciva, io ne ero al corrente.
mi sono sempre fidato....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed infatti ve scambiate amorevolmente anche le corna
> 
> e 2:
> 
> ahahahahah


Esco con amici da sola da quando ero fidanzata e ho proseguito da sposata e non ho mai tradito mio marito.
L'uomo con cui l'ho tradito l'ho visto per la prima volta da sola la prima volta che ci sono andata a letto.
E non l'ho mai visto una sera uscendo e lasciando a casa mio marito.
Come vedi, smontate tutte le tue ipotesi.
Tua moglie se vuole metterti le corna lo può fare in ufficio, prendendosi una pausa lunga, uscendo un'ora prima dal lavoro, dicendoti che va dall'estetista ecc ecc....


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai chiesto il permesso di fare alcunchè. E sono sempre uscita con gli amici. Anche a ballare, a me piaceva, a lui no, io ci andavo per i cavoli miei. Adesso meno, ma solo per... enorme stanchezza. Avviso, per rispetto, certo. Ma non chiedo, e dato che spesso non so chi ci sarà alla pizzata o al pub, non dico neanche con chi. Ah, per la maggior parte comunque ... sono uomini. Capita pure che qualcuno broccoli. Quando torno, a volte lo trovo ad aspettarmi, a volte no: so che è geloso, ma... rispetta il mio desiderio di vedere gli amici. Poi se venisse anche lui(e a volte è venuto), si annoierebbe la maggior parte del tempo, a sentir parlare di cose, persone e fatti di cui lui non sa nulla.


minghia che sguuupp....

ahahahahah

pero' Sbri', scusa ma anche ammesso che i tuoi amici gli stiano sul culo nun me pare bello a sfregio lassarlo a casa ed andarci te dato che e' lui che s'annoia...

io te lo avrei impedito e costretta a cambia' giro di amici fino a che ce quadravano tutti a tutti e due...

-1000 punti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra stare in un tavolata con tutta un'azienda di sconosciuti per me ed uscire come fai te con un solo sconosciuto per tuo marito?
> 
> che fai (mi riferisco a mia moglie) la zoccola davanti a tutti?
> 
> ...


Ma io non esco da sola con uno sconosciuto Allora non ci siamo capiti


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto amicizie comuni e anche separate.
> per diverso tempo, lui era solo un "amico", con cui ogni tanto usciva, io ne ero al corrente.
> mi sono sempre fidato....


Pure io mi sono sempre fidato dei suoi amici, finchè non l'ho preso in quel posto.

Io non dico che si debba timbrare il cartellino ogni volta che si deve uscire, ma almeno sapere dove e con chi sei, mi pare il minimo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai chiesto il permesso di fare alcunchè. E sono sempre uscita con gli amici. Anche a ballare, a me piaceva, a lui no, io ci andavo per i cavoli miei. Adesso meno, ma solo per... enorme stanchezza. Avviso, per rispetto, certo. Ma non chiedo, e dato che spesso non so chi ci sarà alla pizzata o al pub, non dico neanche con chi. Ah, per la maggior parte comunque ... sono uomini. Capita pure che qualcuno broccoli. Quando torno, a volte lo trovo ad aspettarmi, a volte no: so che è geloso, ma... rispetta il mio desiderio di vedere gli amici. Poi se venisse anche lui(e a volte è venuto), si annoierebbe la maggior parte del tempo, a sentir parlare di cose, persone e fatti di cui lui non sa nulla.



Sicura che non vi scambiate le corna?:carneval:

Scusa Sbri....anticipavo Stermy


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' aiuta...
> 
> avere una certa capoccia *pseudo libera *predispone parecchio ad apri' la fabbrica...
> 
> ...


E' questo che non capisco. Ma uscire con gli amici è avere una mentalità pseudo libera?
A me sembra l'assoluta normalità


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sempre fidato dei suoi amici, finchè non l'ho preso in quel posto.
> 
> Io non dico che si debba timbrare il cartellino ogni volta che si deve uscire, *ma almeno sapere dove e con chi sei, mi pare il minimo*.


E su questo in linea di massima siamo d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minghia che sguuupp....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


e con i figli chi ci sta? Poi i miei amici non gli stanno sul culo, tanto è vero che organizziamo anche serate con i coniugi e giornate al mare tutti assieme. Ma se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiama perchè vuole parlare CON ME, non mi porto dietro lo chaperon. IO NON NE HO BISOGNO, e l'ho dimostrato.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto amicizie comuni e anche separate.
> per diverso tempo, lui era solo un "amico", con cui ogni tanto usciva, io ne ero al corrente.
> mi sono sempre fidato....


bravo e questi so' i risultati dell'apertura de capoccia...

preferisco il mio essere medioevale...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicura che non vi scambiate le corna?:carneval:
> 
> Scusa Sbri....anticipavo Stermy


No, è in vantaggio lui... ma a volte... è un attimo.:carneval: Una coppia deve condividere tutto, no?:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non esco da sola con uno sconosciuto Allora non ci siamo capiti


ma che cambia? te da sola senza anche tuo marito nun esci coi masculi e stop...

e non insistere...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto amicizie comuni e anche separate.
> per diverso tempo, lui era solo un "amico", con cui ogni tanto usciva, io ne ero al corrente.
> mi sono sempre fidato....


Ok. Anche la collega di Mattia era una sua carissima amica e mi sono sempre fidata.

Una rondine non fa primavera, come un tradimento non fa una gang bang


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. Anche la collega di Mattia era una sua carissima amica e mi sono sempre fidata.
> 
> *Una rondine non fa primavera, come un tradimento non fa una gang bang*


LOL me la segno!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco. Ma uscire con gli amici è avere una mentalità pseudo libera?
> A me sembra l'assoluta normalità


ora ti quoto io!
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e con i figli chi ci sta? Poi i miei amici non gli stanno sul culo, tanto è vero che organizziamo anche serate con i coniugi e giornate al mare tutti assieme. Ma se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiama perchè vuole parlare CON ME, non mi porto dietro lo chaperon. IO NON NE HO BISOGNO, e l'ho dimostrato.


Idem per noi
Quoto e approvo


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sempre fidato dei suoi amici, finchè non l'ho preso in quel posto.
> 
> Io non dico che si debba timbrare il cartellino ogni volta che si deve uscire, ma almeno sapere dove e con chi sei, mi pare il minimo.


per me avete sottovalutato i pericoli e non impostato sin da quando vi siete messi insieme il rapporto sui minimi sindacali...

e' una legge di natura nel matrimonio il cedere un po' della propria liberta' in cambio di piu' sicurezza...

comunque c'e' da dire che volendo tutto si puo' fare pero' la vita te la complico a 1000...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cambia? te da sola senza anche tuo marito nun esci coi masculi e stop...
> 
> e non insistere...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stermy devo darti una notizia che so che ti farà cadere nella più totale disperazione.....io e te non potremo mai essere una coppia:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me avete sottovalutato i pericoli e non impostato sin da quando vi siete messi insieme il rapporto sui minimi sindacali...
> 
> *e' una legge di natura nel matrimonio il cedere un po' della propria liberta' in cambio di piu' sicurezza...
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Un po' però....non che devo vivere in clausura o solo in tua presenza:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

*poi per essere chiari...*

per me, gli amici uomini che ho, sono come fratelli. Ed è solo con loro che mi è capitato di uscire in due, con loro mi permetto di fare la cretina, con loro ho riso e pianto delle cose belle e brutte che ci sono capitate. Che ci possa scappare qualcosa è inconcepibile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per me, gli amici uomini che ho, sono come fratelli. Ed è solo con loro che mi è capitato di uscire in due, con loro mi permetto di fare la cretina, con loro ho riso e pianto delle cose belle e brutte che ci sono capitate. Che ci possa scappare qualcosa è inconcepibile.


Idem. Prima ho usato il termine asessuati:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

:thinking:ma perchè non si può uscire da soli con gli amici???? mah.....


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL me la segno!


E' una delle mie frasi mantra. Credo che l'aggiungerò alla mia firma.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo. Ottima mossa.Così continui a farlo entrare nella vostra coppia.Minchia se siete tonni voi uomini


E quindi l'arma migliore é il silenzio e la fuga? Una bella lecchinata tra naso e bocca e via.....


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco. Ma uscire con gli amici è avere una mentalità pseudo libera?
> A me sembra l'assoluta normalità


lo stavo spiegando a KID...

ascolta bella mia, da sposati non si puo' pretendere di fare tutto quello che se faceva da single perche' puoi trovare quello che glie dice male e s'inkazza un attimino...

ahahahahah

se pretendi anche dopo una liberta' al 100 x 100 io te faccio fa' la zitella perche' te lasso nel cesto pur martellandomi le palle per il resto della mia vita per la perdita.. ...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sempre fidato dei suoi amici, finchè non l'ho preso in quel posto.
> 
> Io non dico che si debba timbrare il cartellino ogni volta che si deve uscire, ma almeno sapere dove e con chi sei, mi pare il minimo.



premesso che secondo me gli amici si contano sulle dita di una mano, al massimo due, da loro non può arrivare nulla di scorretto, in quanto amici

invece i buoni conoscenti, anche da anni, riservano spesso delle sorprese
quando ero fidanzata mi è capitato spesso di ricevere inviti etc. sia da conoscenti di lui che miei, mai da amici
io non ho mai detto niente perchè non volevo innescare bombe inutili, trattandosi appunto di conoscenti e non di amici
forse ho sbagliato, perchè è come lasciare una porta socchiusa, ed infatti da quando sono tornata single la porta si è proprio spalancata! mi è sembrato, ma forse mi sbaglio, che non chiarire a suo tempo abbia lasciato un discorso sospeso...

ora nessuno problema, se mi va rispondo altrimenti no; per questo motivo credo che Spider non abbia nulla di che preoccuparsi riguardo a sua moglie, la quale lo ha avvisato e non ha risposto (bene), invece ha di che preoccuparsi riguardo all'ex, che non si è ancora rassegnato, secondo me!


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' una delle mie frasi mantra. Credo che l'aggiungerò alla mia firma.
> :mrgreen:


Si e puoi pure modificarla all'occorrenza... gang bang, bukkake, threesome, ecc.


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il 3d alla fine era tutto falso, nessuno ha capito più niente....la lettera non era "sdolcinata", avresti fatto meglio a leggerla meglio... vabbè ci conoscevamo appena...sei giuistificato... (comunque resti sempre un COGLIONE)so dove abita perchè me lo ha detto lei


Te hai scritto una lettera ( sdolcinata o non ) all'amante di tua moglie.... mossa sbagliata, quello si é rifatto vivo, magari per ripicca..... dovevi dargli una mazzata ( sempre tra naso e bocca )


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lo stavo spiegando a KID...
> 
> ascolta bella mia, da sposati non si puo' pretendere di fare tutto quello che se faceva da single perche' puoi trovare quello che glie dice male e s'inkazza un attimino...
> 
> ...


Quoto. Non si può avere la stabilità del matrimonio e la libertà del single. Con tutte le attenuanti del caso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lo stavo spiegando a KID...
> 
> ascolta bella mia, da sposati non si puo' pretendere di fare tutto quello che se faceva da single perche' puoi trovare quello che glie dice male e s'inkazza un attimino...
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho mai preteso una libertà 100*100. La mia famiglia è sempre arrivata prima (dimenticati per un attimo il mio tradimento) ma non posso vivere al 100*100 solo per la famiglia. Io esisto e un 20% di libertà per me non mi sembra che incida sulla famiglia. Che quel 20% lo passi a far shopping, a fare una passeggiata sola, a bere un aperitivo con un amica/o o a cena una volta al mese, cosa cambia? Tutto qui.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e con i figli chi ci sta? Poi i miei amici non gli stanno sul culo, tanto è vero che organizziamo anche serate con i coniugi e giornate al mare tutti assieme. Ma se un mio amico o una mia amica mi chiama perchè vuole parlare CON ME, non mi porto dietro lo chaperon. IO NON NE HO BISOGNO, e l'ho dimostrato.


ma gia' se ti chiama l'amica per parlarti io lo escluderei dalla discussione perche' c'entra come i cavoli a merenda...

ora invece l'amico per curiosita' quante volte ti chiama per parlarvi a quattrocchi?

per me anche una e' gia' troppo...ahahahahah

ma quanno te richiama, damme retta statte a casa...l'hai abituato male ar pupetto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *premesso che secondo me gli amici si contano sulle dita di una mano, al massimo due, da loro non può arrivare nulla di scorretto, in quanto amici
> 
> *invece i buoni conoscenti, anche da anni, riservano spesso delle sorprese
> quando ero fidanzata mi è capitato spesso di ricevere inviti etc. sia da conoscenti di lui che miei, mai da amici
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai preteso una libertà 100*100. La mia famiglia è sempre arrivata prima (dimenticati per un attimo il mio tradimento) ma non posso vivere al 100*100 solo per la famiglia. Io esisto e un 20% di libertà per me non mi sembra che incida sulla famiglia. Che quel 20% lo passi a far shopping, a fare una passeggiata sola, a bere un aperitivo con un amica/o o a cena una volta al mese, cosa cambia? Tutto qui.


Ma se mia moglie uscisse da sola una volta in settimana, mi andrebbe bene, anzi se ne uscisse ogni tanto di casa!

Ma che esca con amici uomini che non conosco... eh no, presentamelo prima!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh allora complimenti per la tua incoerenza essendo anche tu solo un semi-poveretto pensando di essere semi-uomo...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Capisco che ricordarsi degli altri 3d sia difficile( non per me) ma spiegami la mia incoerenza ( prima rileggiti le risposte in questo 3d però mi risparmi di risponderti farti capire che non sono stato incoerente ( o almeno credo eh!)


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si e puoi pure modificarla all'occorrenza... gang bang, bukkake, threesome, ecc.



No no.
Che bukkake!!! Brrrrrrividi.....


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Che bukkake!!! Brrrrrrividi.....


E io che ne so? Non mi stupisco più di nulla io.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se mia moglie uscisse da sola una volta in settimana, mi andrebbe bene, anzi se ne uscisse ogni tanto di casa!
> 
> Ma che esca con amici uomini che non conosco... eh no, presentamelo prima!


Dipende anche dalle circostanze. Se esco con i miei colleghi non posso pensare di farglieli conoscere tutti. Se vengo al raduno di tradi non posso presentargli te, il Conte, alce, posso dirgli che esco con amici o no?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se vuoi passo ai disegnini con te....
> 
> comunque al di la' del discorso sentirsi merde o no, ho notato che alcuni hanno una soglia moooooolto alta di sopportazione ed il vostro rispetto in voi stessi, la vostra fermezza caratteriale dell'ultima chances si tramuta sempre nella penultima come in un loop...
> 
> ...


Eventualmente questo discorso essendo io un tradito dovrebbe esser scritto da me e non da chi presuppone o crede.A meno che io come tanti altri non siamo degli emeriti cretini, e detto questo ho già risposto per te :up: Tranquillo non c'è sotto inteso mi sono dato del cretino!


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai preteso una libertà 100*100. La mia famiglia è sempre arrivata prima (dimenticati per un attimo il mio tradimento) ma non posso vivere al 100*100 solo per la famiglia. Io esisto e un 20% di libertà per me non mi sembra che incida sulla famiglia. Che quel 20% lo passi a far shopping, a fare una passeggiata sola, a bere un aperitivo con un amica/o o a cena una volta al mese, cosa cambia? Tutto qui.


ao non fare retromarce perche' l'acqua e' alta e non appiedi piu'...ahahahah

ti si contestavano solo le pretese delle tue uscite DA SOLA CON AMICO O AMICI MASCHI, non quelle cose che hai elencato adesso....a parte l'aperitivo con l'amicO...

cazzo la differenza pe' l'omino che resta a casa so' abissali...

io a casa comincerei ad aprire l'ombrello e nel tuo caso e di altre affini, sarebbe PUNTUALMENTE servito...


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalle circostanze. Se esco con i miei colleghi non posso pensare di farglieli conoscere tutti. Se vengo al raduno di tradi non posso presentargli te, il Conte, alce, posso dirgli che esco con amici o no?


Vabbè un raduno non fa testo, così come i colleghi. Anche se a dirla tutta, i colleghi sono i peggiori!


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao non fare retromarce perche' l'acqua e' alta e non appiedi piu'...ahahahahti si contestavano solo le pretese delle tue uscite DA SOLA CON AMICO O AMICI MASCHI, non quelle cose che hai elencato adesso....a parte l'aperitivo con l'amicO...cazzo la differenza pe' l'omino che resta a casa so' abissali...io a casa comincerei ad aprire l'ombrello e nel tuo caso e di altre affini, sarebbe PUNTUALMENTE servito...


hhhhahhhahahhahahaaaaaahh :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe chiedere ai tuoi amici cosa ne pensano, ti pare? Per questo credo sia un punto di vista puramente femminile. Per me ogni uomo con amicizia non è disinteressato.



Con rammarico devo darti ragione, ma è solo una mia testimonianza. Fatta di realtà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma gia' se ti chiama l'amica per parlarti io lo escluderei dalla discussione perche' c'entra come i cavoli a merenda...
> 
> ora invece l'amico per curiosita' quante volte ti chiama per parlarvi a quattrocchi?
> 
> ...


Io ho spesso preferito le amicizie maschili, caratterialmente mi trovo di norma meglio. Il mio migliore amico... è stata la prima persona che ho chiamato dopo il tradimento. Io ero stata la prima persona che aveva chiamato quendo era successo a lui. Lui ha pianto sulla mia spalla, io sulla sua. Stavo andando dall'avvocato e mi fermò, mi fece ragionare. Io gli amici so sceglierli bene. Invece... bada ben... l'unica volta che mi sono trovata in difficoltà con 'amici' maschi... fu quando ci provò con me, sfacciatamente, uno dei migliori amici di mio marito. E pensare che gli aveva chiesto lui di accompagnarmi... per stare tranquillo.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eventualmente questo discorso essendo io un tradito dovrebbe esser scritto da me e non da chi presuppone o crede.A meno che io come tanti altri non siamo degli emeriti cretini, e detto questo ho già risposto per te :up: Tranquillo non c'è sotto inteso mi sono dato del cretino!


ma tu proprio perche' sei un attore nella commedia non sei cosi' lucido ed imparziale per indagare fino in fondo sul tuo ruolo...

vabbe' dopo questo giuro che passo ai disegnini...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con rammarico devo darti ragione, ma è solo una mia testimonianza. Fatta di realtà.


Sempre più fratello. Respect! :up:


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalle circostanze. Se esco con i miei colleghi non posso pensare di farglieli conoscere tutti. Se vengo al raduno di tradi non posso presentargli te, il Conte, alce, posso dirgli che esco con amici o no?



allora, sarà cattivo dirlo, ma il alcune occasioni senza il rispettivo partner ci si diverte di più!:mrgreen:
non c'è niente da fare, è diverso uscire in compagnia a far baldoria piuttosto che uscire a coppie, almeno per me è sempre stato così!


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, sarà cattivo dirlo, ma il alcune occasioni senza il rispettivo partner ci si diverte di più!:mrgreen:
> non c'è niente da fare, è diverso uscire in compagnia a far baldoria piuttosto che uscire a coppie, almeno per me è sempre stato così!


Vabbè è chiaro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao non fare retromarce perche' l'acqua e' alta e non appiedi piu'...ahahahah
> 
> ti si contestavano solo le pretese delle tue uscite DA SOLA CON AMICO O AMICI MASCHI, non quelle cose che hai elencato adesso....a parte l'aperitivo con l'amicO...
> 
> ...


Ma quale restormarcia?
Trovo piacevole fare una passeggiata da sola in egual misura che prendere un aperitivo o cenare con un amico per scambaire quattro chiacchere.
Per l'omino a casa se è un uomo intelligente non fa differenza: sa che sua moglie si è presa uno spazio in cui passa un momento sereno diverso da quelli altrettanto sereni che passa con lui e che poi torna a casa da lui.
Io credo che non ci capiremo mai, per me un amico è un amico e mio marito lo sa.
E l'unico post mio che non hai commentato è quello in cui ti raccontavo del mio tradimento....


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho spesso preferito le amicizie maschili, caratterialmente mi trovo di norma meglio. Il mio migliore amico... è stata la prima persona che ho chiamato dopo il tradimento. Io ero stata la prima persona che aveva chiamato quendo era successo a lui. Lui ha pianto sulla mia spalla, io sulla sua. Stavo andando dall'avvocato e mi fermò, mi fece ragionare. Io gli amici so sceglierli bene. Invece... bada ben...* l'unica volta che mi sono trovata in difficoltà con 'amici' maschi... fu quando ci provò con me, sfacciatamente, uno dei migliori amici di mio marito*. *E pensare che gli aveva chiesto lui di accompagnarmi... per stare tranquillo*.


:unhappy:
:unhappy:
:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho spesso preferito le amicizie maschili, caratterialmente mi trovo di norma meglio. Il mio migliore amico... è stata la prima persona che ho chiamato dopo il tradimento. Io ero stata la prima persona che aveva chiamato quendo era successo a lui. Lui ha pianto sulla mia spalla, io sulla sua. Stavo andando dall'avvocato e mi fermò, mi fece ragionare. Io gli amici so sceglierli bene. Invece... bada ben... l'unica volta che mi sono trovata in difficoltà con 'amici' maschi... fu quando ci provò con me, sfacciatamente, uno dei migliori amici di mio marito. E pensare che gli aveva chiesto lui di accompagnarmi... per stare tranquillo.


vabbe' ormai e' andata per quello di tuo marito pero' prima o poi farai il bis anche con uno dei tuoi...

e' matematico a meno che so' asessuati o del nemico...

(senza offesa, vero...)...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè un raduno non fa testo, così come i colleghi. Anche se a dirla tutta, i colleghi sono i peggiori!


Senti Kid io e te ci siamo conosciuti a un raduno.
Domani (esempio) passi da milano e mi dici: ti va un aperitivo? Io secondo quanto dici dovrei dirti di no. Perchè? Dove sta il problema?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, sarà cattivo dirlo, ma il alcune occasioni senza il rispettivo partner ci si diverte di più!:mrgreen:
> non c'è niente da fare, è diverso uscire in compagnia a far baldoria piuttosto che uscire a coppie, almeno per me è sempre stato così!


beh e secondo te e' una visione da poter fare affidamento?

purtroppo o t'adatti al "sacrificio" o rimani single....

mica l'ordina el dutur'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ormai e' andata per quello di tuo marito pero' prima o poi farai il bis anche con uno dei tuoi...
> 
> e' matematico a meno che so' asessuati o del nemico...
> 
> ...


Allora il problema è nella non fiducia in tua moglie?
Perchè uno può anche provarci ma io ho la facoltà di dirgli di no. 
Comunque non ci siamo. Se capisco che un uomo (ma qui già non parliamo di amici) vuole uscire con me per provarci e io non sono interessata non ci esco.
Io sto parlando di amici. Cazzo ma solo per me c'è differenza?

Non esco da sola con un uomo che non conosco o che vagamente capisco che ha certe intenzioni. Se lo faccio lo faccio coscientemente e allora hai ragione tu


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti Kid io e te ci siamo conosciuti a un raduno.
> Domani (esempio) passi da milano e mi dici: ti va un aperitivo? Io secondo quanto dici dovrei dirti di no. Perchè? Dove sta il problema?


Se mia moglie sapesse che esco con una (t.v.b.) traditrice conosciuta sul forum tradimento.net, giustamente si porrebbe qualche (lecito) dubbio.

Dovrei quindi raccontare una balla... secondo me è giusto vi siano dei paletti una volta sposati. Poi tieni presente che io sono molto più aperto e libertino di mia moglie, a dirla tutta.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale restormarcia?
> Trovo piacevole fare una passeggiata da sola in egual misura che prendere un aperitivo o cenare con un amico per scambaire quattro chiacchere.
> Per l'omino a casa se è un uomo intelligente non fa differenza: sa che sua moglie si è presa uno spazio in cui passa un momento sereno diverso da quelli altrettanto sereni che passa con lui e che poi torna a casa da lui.
> Io credo che non ci capiremo mai, per me un amico è un amico e mio marito lo sa.
> E l'unico post mio che non hai commentato è quello in cui ti raccontavo del mio tradimento....


ma che discorsi...e' logico che dal tuo punto di vista tutte le tue attivita' siano piacevoli, ti contesto il grado pari allo zero di compenetrarti nella sensibilita' che puo' avere un partner su alcune e non ripeto su tutte...

quindi tuo marito e' intelligente perche' sa che per te gli amici sono amici...

io lo sono meno (intelligente) ed a sto punto felice di esserlo...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu proprio perche' sei un attore nella commedia non sei cosi' lucido ed imparziale per indagare fino in fondo sul tuo ruolo...
> 
> vabbe' dopo questo giuro che passo ai disegnini...
> 
> ahahahah


Tesoro a parte che sono lucido ti ri-ricordo che sono un tradito, come apre gli occhi un tradito non li apre nessuno.

Scusa ma devo scrivertelo, la bellezza di un tradimento sta proprio nel tradire! e se tua moglie vuole tradirti gli basta mezzora ed anche meno, e di certo non viene a dirti amore stasera esco con amici che non conosci! madò ex io non capirò mai se ci sei o ci fai! sai perchè per capire certe cose non devi necessariamente essere tradito.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora il problema è nella non fiducia in tua moglie?
> Perchè uno può anche provarci ma io ho la facoltà di dirgli di no.
> Comunque non ci siamo. Se capisco che un uomo (ma qui già non parliamo di amici) vuole uscire con me per provarci e io non sono interessata non ci esco.
> Io sto parlando di amici. Cazzo ma solo per me c'è differenza?
> ...


????

ma se qua a tonnellate riempite post ove dite che l'insistenza, ed ha approfittato della mia debolezza, in quel periodo ero in scazzo con mio marito che nun me capisce e bla bla bla, per me non e' questione di fiducia o meno e' che dalle e dalle alla fine se piega pure u' metall....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se mia moglie sapesse che esco con una (t.v.b.) traditrice conosciuta sul forum tradimento.net, giustamente si porrebbe qualche (lecito) dubbio.
> 
> Dovrei quindi raccontare una balla... secondo me è giusto vi siano dei paletti una volta sposati. Poi tieni presente che io sono molto più aperto e libertino di mia moglie, a dirla tutta.


La balla riguarderebbe il fatto che ci siamo conosciuti in questo forum (di cui ovviamente mio marito non conosce l'esistenza). Dopodichè gli dico che un mio collega della sede di Padova passa da milano, e prendo un aperitivo con lui. 
Della serie torno un paio d'ore dopo il solito, ok?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro a parte che sono lucido ti ri-ricordo che sono un tradito, come apre gli occhi un tradito non li apre nessuno.
> 
> Scusa ma devo scrivertelo, la bellezza di un tradimento sta proprio nel tradire! e se tua moglie vuole tradirti gli basta mezzora ed anche meno, e di certo non viene a dirti amore stasera esco con amici che non conosci! madò ex io non capirò mai se ci sei o ci fai! sai perchè per capire certe cose non devi necessariamente essere tradito.


come apre gli occhi un tradito che cosa?

ahahahahahahah

la tua mancanza di lucidita' era riferita proprio al fatto che cominci ad usare i metri elastici per valutare la tua situazione...

invece valutando da fuori, il metro e' quello standard ed inestensibile...

(a parte minime variazioni dovute alla tempeatura...lo specifico ancora me fai polemica pure su questo)...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La balla riguarderebbe il fatto che ci siamo conosciuti in questo forum (di cui ovviamente mio marito non conosce l'esistenza). Dopodichè gli dico che un mio collega della sede di Padova passa da milano, e prendo un aperitivo con lui.
> Della serie torno un paio d'ore dopo il solito, ok?


E qui si scopre la nostra natura trufaldina Farfy... io ci verrei volentieri a bere un aperitivo con te, per farlo dovrei mentire e io sono in grado di farlo abbastanza bene. STi credo se mi dici che non ci vedi nulla di male... però Stermy ha ragione: per non scottarsi bisogna stare lontani dal fuoco.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che discorsi...e' logico che dal tuo punto di vista tutte le tue attivita' siano piacevoli, ti contesto il grado pari allo zero di compenetrarti nella sensibilita' che puo' avere un partner su alcune e non ripeto su tutte...
> 
> quindi tuo marito e' intelligente perche' sa che per te gli amici sono amici...
> 
> ...


Non mi sono mai permessa di dire che tu sei meno intelligente di mio marito. Giuro che sto cercando di capire come sia possibile non avere l'esigenza di qualche spazio proprio. E non riesco a distinguere due ore in palestra con due ore con un amico. Non ci arrivo. Quella poco intelligente mi sa che sono io.
Mi marito può fare altrettanto e io non sento minacciata la mia coppia perchè mi fido di lui. 
Sono altre le cose che minacciano per me una coppia come la mancanza di fiducia e di rispetto. 
Cosa che a causia mia nella nostra coppia è venuta a mancare.
Ma ripeto non l'ho tradito con un amico con il quale uscivo ogni tanto. Le mie uscite sono sempre state quelle che gli ho detto.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa ma devo scrivertelo, la bellezza di un tradimento sta proprio nel tradire! e se tua moglie vuole tradirti gli basta mezzora ed anche meno, e di certo non viene a dirti amore stasera esco con amici che non conosci! madò ex io non capirò mai se ci sei o ci fai! sai perchè per capire certe cose non devi necessariamente essere tradito.


questo merita un commento a parte...

ahahahahahahah

e' sufficiente?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ????
> 
> ma se qua a tonnellate riempite post ove dite che l'insistenza, ed ha approfittato della mia debolezza, in quel periodo ero in scazzo con mio marito che nun me capisce e bla bla bla, per me non e' questione di fiducia o meno e' che dalle e dalle alla fine se piega pure u' metall....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Io non l'ho mai detto. Mai dato la colpa al mio amante per avermi fatto capitolare mai data la colpa a mio marito. E questa cosa l'ho sempre sottolienata sia si trattasse di me che di qualunque altro traditore. Si tradisce perchè si vuole tradire senza scusanti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ormai e' andata per quello di tuo marito pero' prima o poi farai il bis anche con uno dei tuoi...
> 
> e' matematico a meno che so' asessuati o del nemico...
> 
> ...


Scusa Ste, io per lavoro ho girato tutta Italia, isole comprese... stavo via quasi tutta la settimana, dormivo fuori ecc... In un certo tipo di lavoro, lo sai bene, le donne fino a qualche anno fa erano pochissime, per motivi oggettivi capita a volte di dover far tardi la notte... non sono certo una sventola da paura... ma non mi sono mancate proprio le occasioni. Semplicemente, non me ne poteva fregare di meno.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E qui si scopre la nostra natura trufaldina Farfy... io ci verrei volentieri a bere un aperitivo con te, per farlo dovrei mentire e io sono in grado di farlo abbastanza bene. STi credo se mi dici che non ci vedi nulla di male... però Stermy ha ragione: per non scottarsi bisogna stare lontani dal fuoco.


Ma sono d'accordo. Non esco con un uomo che capisco ha certe intenzioni se non sono interessata.


Adesso che ci penso, vuoi dire che se usciamo insieme corro dei rischi?

Bè trattandosi di te potrei fare un'eccezione

:bacio::lipstick:


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai permessa di dire che tu sei meno intelligente di mio marito. Giuro che sto cercando di capire come sia possibile non avere l'esigenza di qualche spazio proprio. E non riesco a distinguere due ore in palestra con due ore con un amico. Non ci arrivo. Quella poco intelligente mi sa che sono io.
> Mi marito può fare altrettanto e io non sento minacciata la mia coppia perchè mi fido di lui.
> Sono altre le cose che minacciano per me una coppia come la mancanza di fiducia e di rispetto.
> Cosa che a causia mia nella nostra coppia è venuta a mancare.
> Ma ripeto non l'ho tradito con un amico con il quale uscivo ogni tanto. Le mie uscite sono sempre state quelle che gli ho detto.


Farfa' per me e' semplice e' lineare....

tu non ci "arrivi" a distinguere due ore di palestra da sola o con amiche rispetto a stare due ore da sola con un amico, perche' con gli stessi tuoi schemi mentali hai iniziato a tradire e tradisci allegramente (o meno) ormai da anni tuo marito, per giunta ignaro della sorpresa...

io per converso non ci "arrivo" a capire come tu abbia potuto tradire e continuare a tradire e siamo pari...palla al centro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E qui si scopre la nostra natura trufaldina Farfy... io ci verrei volentieri a bere un aperitivo con te, per farlo dovrei mentire e io sono in grado di farlo abbastanza bene. STi credo se mi dici che non ci vedi nulla di male... però Stermy ha ragione: per non scottarsi bisogna stare lontani dal fuoco.


Quoto questo e pure i precedenti... hai detto bene, natura truffaldina


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa' per me e' semplice e' lineare....
> 
> tu non ci "arrivi" a distinguere due ore di palestra da sola o con amiche rispetto a stare due ore da sola con un amico, perche' *con gli stessi tuoi schemi mentali hai iniziato a tradire e tradisci allegramente (o meno) ormai da anni tuo marito*, per giunta ignaro della sorpresa...
> 
> ...


Ho tradito. Passato.
Non ho schemi mentali che portano a tradire. Perchè se esco con un AMICO per fare quattro chiacchere nemmeno per un minuto penso a trombarmelo. 
Stai sbagliando proprio mi spiace.....

Che tu non riesca a capire come abbia potuto tradire mi sembra molto più comprensibile del non capire il resto


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai detto. Mai dato la colpa al mio amante per avermi fatto capitolare mai data la colpa a mio marito. E questa cosa l'ho sempre sottolienata sia si trattasse di me che di qualunque altro traditore. Si tradisce perchè si vuole tradire senza scusanti.


ma e' chiaro che chi tradisce per me non e' esente da colpe pero'  mi stai dicendo che devo aggiornare o' compiuterrrr?

tu non hai cominciato a tradire perche' sfinita dal comportamento di tuo marito che aveva pure eretto un muro d'incomprensione e de silenzi?

no?

eccazz...me pare il paradosso d'achille che nun riesce mai a raggiunge la tartaruga....una causa o una concausa ben definita che sembrava raggiunta, scappa e se ricomincia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quoto questo e pure i precedenti... hai detto bene, natura truffaldina


Tu non hai mai raccontato una palla a tua moglie? Mai? Lei sa assolutamente tutto quello che fai e conosci ogni signola persona che frequenti?
Natura truffaldina perchè frequento un forum senza dirglielo e incontro ogni tanto qualche utente di questo forum, scua ma mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai raccontato una palla a tua moglie? Mai? Lei sa assolutamente tutto quello che fai e conosci ogni signola persona che frequenti?
> Natura truffaldina perchè frequento un forum senza dirglielo e incontro ogni tanto qualche utente di questo forum, scua ma mi sembra eccessivo


Ciao, sono Sbriciolata e ho una natura truffaldina. Però del forum gliene avevo parlato, tempo fa. Ma se ci incontriamo non glielo dico. Sono cavoli miei.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se mia moglie sapesse che esco con una (t.v.b.) traditrice conosciuta sul forum tradimento.net, giustamente si porrebbe qualche (lecito) dubbio.
> 
> Dovrei quindi raccontare una balla... secondo me è giusto vi siano dei paletti una volta sposati. Poi tieni presente che io sono molto più aperto e libertino di mia moglie, a dirla tutta.



eh siamo sulla stessa barca..anch'io ho preso ape con amica di qua',non traditrice,ma cosa potevo raccontare,scusa??niente..sono arrivato a casa tardi perche avevo da fare..no?
e quando Conte & c sono venuti a pranzo qua'..idem..cena con suoi conoscenti mai visti..prima...che poi era la verita'..piu' o meno..
Ma sono della mia idea,certe cose farle di giorno..non devi giustificare nientr.


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai raccontato una palla a tua moglie? Mai? Lei sa assolutamente tutto quello che fai e conosci ogni signola persona che frequenti?
> Natura truffaldina perchè frequento un forum senza dirglielo e incontro ogni tanto qualche utente di questo forum, scua ma mi sembra eccessivo


beh per me era riferito globalmente e non limitato alla frequentazione del forum...

Farfa' so' questi gli schemi mentali che ognuno ha e segue...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come apre gli occhi un tradito che cosa?
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Bhe che ti devo dire? il metodo adottato da te è quello che conosciamo no? moglie a casa! moglie senza messaggi! moglie che non ti tradisce! etcetc, al di fuori di ciò rimane soltanto la tua realtà, come da me rimane la mia di realtà. 
Il dialogo in questi casi non può esistere, perchè dovresti accettare che io ero un non tradito come te e che quindi ragionavo in maniera diversa, ora ho altre esperienze e modi di ragionare che "teoricamente" avrebbero dovuto farmi maturare. Ma visto che, come ho sempre scritto quando parli te parla Dio sceso in terra! come riuscire a capirsi? 

Te lo dico io ok :up: ti può cadere il mondo addosso nun te ne frega na beata minchia tanto quando si nasce quadrati non si può morire tondi. E questo anche se tu non ci credi mi dispiace.


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai raccontato una palla a tua moglie? Mai? Lei sa assolutamente tutto quello che fai e conosci ogni signola persona che frequenti?
> Natura truffaldina perchè frequento un forum senza dirglielo e incontro ogni tanto qualche utente di questo forum, scua ma mi sembra eccessivo


se la mettete cosi la natura truffaldina ce l'abbiamo tutti....


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe che ti devo dire? il metodo adottato da te è quello che conosciamo no? moglie a casa! moglie senza messaggi! moglie che non ti tradisce! etcetc, al di fuori di ciò rimane soltanto la tua realtà, come da me rimane la mia di realtà.
> Il dialogo in questi casi non può esistere, perchè dovresti accettare che io ero un non tradito come te e che quindi ragionavo in maniera diversa, ora ho altre esperienze e modi di ragionare che "teoricamente" avrebbero dovuto farmi maturare. Ma visto che, come ho sempre scritto quando parli te parla Dio sceso in terra! come riuscire a capirsi?
> 
> Te lo dico io ok :up: ti può cadere il mondo addosso nun te ne frega na beata minchia tanto quando si nasce quadrati non si può morire tondi. E questo anche se tu non ci credi mi dispiace.


ma quale dio sceso in terra...

lo dico sempre che ho avuto culo ad essere entrato da anni in un forum prima di questo e simile a questo ove sono entrato in contatto da paraculo alle vostre "problematiche"....

comunque ti ringrazio per l'interessamento ma ancora adesso a 53 anni suoi segnali d'allarme non ce ne sono e da controlli random effettuati tutto negativo....

che poi anche questo ridico, avendo io ormai 56 anni e la figlia gia' grande, nel caso sfankulo tutti e vado affa' er pensionato a Cubbba...

vuoi venire pure tu?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai raccontato una palla a tua moglie? Mai? Lei sa assolutamente tutto quello che fai e conosci ogni signola persona che frequenti?Natura truffaldina perchè frequento un forum senza dirglielo e incontro ogni tanto qualche utente di questo forum, scua ma mi sembra eccessivo


Certo che si.......infatti non sto dicendo che sbagli a vederli, sia chiaro  ma che sbagli come ragionamento Io ne ho parecchi di scheletri nell'armadio e quindi dicendo una balla so di esser nel torto....venirne a sapere anche soltanto una di balle puo' portare a far scricchiolare la "sua" fiducia nei miei confronti.Il discorso é molto chiaro:- se racconti la balla poi non si puo' pretendere che poi si creda alla pseudo spiegazione data.....


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se la mettete cosi la natura truffaldina ce l'abbiamo tutti....


vabbé, io e Kid abbiamo esagerato ma l'importante é capire il succo del discorso


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se la mettete cosi la natura truffaldina ce l'abbiamo tutti....


Per me Simy il problema è solo uno: l'onestà 

Se sei sposato (di tua spontanea volontà), non devi mentire mai al partner ed è giusto che lui sappia dove e con chi sei sempre.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me Simy il problema è solo uno: l'onestà
> 
> Se sei sposato (di tua spontanea volontà), *non devi mentire mai al partner ed è giusto che lui sappia dove e con chi sei sempre.*


Mi farò mettere un gps nella patata.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi farò mettere un gps nella patata.


Meglio de no, potrebbe pensare che stai sulle montagne russe.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che chi tradisce per me non e' esente da colpe pero' mi stai dicendo che devo aggiornare o' compiuterrrr?
> 
> *tu non hai cominciato a tradire perche' sfinita dal comportamento di tuo marito che aveva pure eretto un muro d'incomprensione e de silenzi?
> 
> ...


No questo lo sta facendo adesso....
Va bè con tutti sti traditori mica ti puoi ricordare tutto bene eh


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

Io non ho problemi a dire dove vado e con chi, che gli stia bene o no..cazzi suoi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Meglio de no, potrebbe pensare che stai sulle montagne russe.


Solo una volta ogni mese e mezzo e più che montagne russe sono cavallucci per bambini


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> Solo una volta ogni mese e mezzo e più che montagne russe sono cavallucci per bambini


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se la mettete cosi la natura truffaldina ce l'abbiamo tutti....



Che si dice sul forum del taglio e cucito ?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo una volta ogni mese e mezzo e più che montagne russe sono cavallucci per bambini


ahahahahahahah

comunque e' ammirevole la tua perseveranza nell'accontentarti dei cavallucci per bambini...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che si dice sul forum del taglio e cucito ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scemo...cmq ho sonno....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> comunque e' ammirevole la tua perseveranza nell'accontentarti dei cavallucci per bambini...
> 
> ahahahah


...si vede che non leggi il blog...sono in invornimento manager al contrario.
Perseveranza poi è una parola grossa.
Tre volte in più di quattro mesi non la chiamerei...*perseveranza.*..


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ho problemi a dire dove vado e con chi, che gli stia bene o no..cazzi suoi.


Eccola qui.....patti chiari


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...si vede che non leggi il blog...sono in invornimento manager al contrario.Perseveranza poi è una parola grossa.Tre volte in più di quattro mesi non la chiamerei...*perseveranza.*..


 Non conosci altri modi per farti del male?


----------



## exStermy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...si vede che non leggi il blog...sono in invornimento manager al contrario.
> Perseveranza poi è una parola grossa.
> Tre volte in più di quattro mesi non la chiamerei...*perseveranza.*..


non sono aggiornato, non entrando anche nel blog...

quindi pensi a breve di cambia' proprio luna park?

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Eccola qui.....patti chiari


Eh beh, non solo gli dico dove e con chi vado, ma devo anche preoccuparmi che gli stia bene? :sonar:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non sono aggiornato, non entrando anche nel blog...
> 
> quindi pensi a breve di cambia' proprio luna park?
> 
> ahahahah


Penso solo che questo luna park non sia adatto a me. Per tutta una serie di motivi che esulano da Manager, ma che comprendono Mattia.

E non è nemmeno l'ultimo dei miei pensieri avere un altro luna park.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Non conosci altri modi per farti del male?


Non mi sto facendo del male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Non conosci altri modi per farti del male?


Le ho già girato l'ultimo numero di Cuoio&Frusta...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le ho già girato l'ultimo numero di Cuoio&Frusta...


Che non sto leggendo perchè poi mi eccito di bestia e non si può trombare...:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che non sto leggendo perchè poi mi eccito di bestia e non si può trombare...:incazzato:


tieni a bada gli ormoni! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tieni a bada gli ormoni! :mrgreen:


sarà dura.
Oggi sono..-18


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh beh, non solo gli dico dove e con chi vado, ma devo anche preoccuparmi che gli stia bene? :sonar:


----------



## Indeciso (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che non sto leggendo perchè poi mi eccito di bestia e non si può trombare...:incazzato:


Ci vuole il guinzaglio?


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Capisco ed immagino la rabbia!!! Però cerca di non dare spazio alla paranoia. Era molto, ma molto, ma molto più grave se lei te lo nascondeva. E hai fatto benissimo a controllarti. L'importante è che lei sa che non ha bisogno di nasconderti nulla. Bravo e coraggio, se c'era qualcosa non te l'avrebbe mai mostrato.
> Magari lui voleva proprio farvi discutere, non dargliela vinta, non si merita niente! E stai con lei!


...grazie, Missix...


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' solo un'invasione di campo, ma lui, sembra, non farne più parte. Bisogna solo vedere se lui lo ha fatto sapendo che eri presente. In ogni caso puoi tenertene fuori....e approfittane per allenarti.
> 
> Devi comunque soffermarti sul contenuto del messaggio. Quel "cara" ti indica il clima nel quale sono rimasti nel momento in cui, scoperti, hanno deciso di interrompere quella "storia". La seconda parte ne è la conferma, le augura serenetà e felicità, quali argomenti messi in campo da lei nel momento delle "spiegazioni" e "motivazioni"all'atto dell'allontanamento in favore della vostra storia. Tutte stronzate Spidy! Solo simulazione, il poveretto è lui che ancora galleggia sulle sue fantasie.
> 
> Infine, sono d'accordo che non sia un messaggio pericoloso, ma non è innocente. Dati i precedenti dovrebbe starsene al suo posto. Diciamo che questo ci può stare, il prossimo, se ci sarà, dovrebbe essere prontamente rimandato al mittente nel modo che sarà più opportuno.


...grazie JON, è vero devo riflettere... lei stessa gli ha chiesto serenità, forse dopo tanti litigi con me, vedermi in uno stato a dir poco ... non è innocente, perchè cerca di minare la " sua sicurezza".., cerca di farla riflettere... questo penso.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Perché le vuole bene. Punto. E il fatto che non si vedano più non cambia questa cosa. E sicuramente a lei (se gli ha voluto bene) ha fatto piacere.
> 
> Accettatelo.
> 
> Gli amanti a volte si vogliono bene. Hanno sentimenti. Non sono robot che cancellano tutto con un colpo di spugna.


ok, gli vuole bene, si sono voluti bene...
 allora è normale accettare che ogni tanto si sentano, si chiedano come và, come stai?
...allora possono anche vedersi per un caffè, magari per una chiacchierata, perchè no?
dove sta il limite, me lo spieghi, perchè io non riesco a vederlo?


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> tranquillo scherzavo
> 
> Raramente penso agli amanti come ha persone innamorate, nel senso di amore vero per come io lo intendo. Altrimenti non resterebbero amanti. Tua moglie ama te se ha scelto te se avesse amato l'altro avrebbe scelto lui.
> Non ricordo benissimo la tua storia anche perchè con sta storia della lettera e dei tuoi "casini" con Stermy sono andata in confusione.
> ...


..hai ragione anche tu, in fondo mi pongo presupponendo che tra loro tutto era falso, mistificato.. invece forse non è così. Si può provare e sentire nel tempo, un affetto sincero, qualcosa che è stato, ma non sarà più.
mi fa enorme tristezza questa cosa, ma devo accettarlo.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz, pure la sindrome di Stoccolma te sei beccato...
> 
> ma dai, questo e' proprio inaccettabile...
> 
> ...


...ma lo sai che ci ho pensato pure io???
come cazzo è possibile che senta certe sensazioni.
...non so spiegarmi, ma nel momento in cui ho saputo, l'ho sentito vicino.
... e questo cazzo di "vicino" non riesco a spiegarlo neanche a me.
per esempio, mi capita di pensare alla sua di "sofferenza"...
...comunque anche lui, l'unica volta che ci siamo sentiti , mi disse  "...mi sembra di conoscerti e di volerti bene..."
questa cosa mi ha completamente spiazzato.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma lo sai che ci ho pensato pure io???
> come cazzo è possibile che senta certe sensazioni.
> ...non so spiegarmi, ma nel momento in cui ho saputo, l'ho sentito vicino.
> ... e questo cazzo di "vicino" non riesco a spiegarlo neanche a me.
> ...


Qui lo dico e qui lo nego.

ho capito anche io l'amore che la ex amante di Mattia provava. Compresa la sua sofferenza.
E l'ho sentita vicino quando mi mandò una mail che...
Non le risposi. Ma spiazzò anche me.











Poi le avrei tirato una testata in quella faccina da cazzo due giorni dopo, ma questa è un altra storia.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


Certe persone non hanno un minimo di dignità, spero che il tizio possa crepare per quella merdata che ha fatto.
Telefonagli e ricorda lui che è un fallito, che ci ha provato e che ha fallito miseramente di fotterti la moglie per sempre. Che razza di falliti che sono gli amanti.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, gli vuole bene, si sono voluti bene...
> allora è normale accettare che ogni tanto si sentano, si chiedano come và, come stai?
> ...allora possono anche vedersi per un caffè, magari per una chiacchierata, perchè no?
> dove sta il limite, me lo spieghi, perchè io non riesco a vederlo?


il limite lo decidi tu insieme a lei.
Se la cosa ti fa stare male è giusto che tu glielo dica e da quanto hai detto mi pare che lei non gli dia corda. Probabilmente è lei stessa che non ha voglia di vederlo per un caffè o una chiacchierata.
L'unica cosa che stavo cercando di farti capire è che non necessariamente il tipo stava mettendo in pratica una strategia per cercare di riprendersela. Più probabile, secondo me, che volesse solo farle gli auguri e farle sapere che comunque sono andate le cose lui le ha voluto bene e spera che sia felice. Mi sembra umano.
Poi va beh, questo è quello che penso io, ed è quello che mi spingeva a mandare messaggi di auguri al mio ex amante, senza per questo avere voglia di incontrarlo per un caffè o altro. Se qualcuno mi dicesse che invece lo facevo con un altro intento gli direi che è paranoico. Però ora non dirmi che ho rotto il cazzo, grazie


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certe persone non hanno un minimo di dignità, spero che il tizio possa crepare per quella merdata che ha fatto.
> Telefonagli e ricorda lui che è un fallito, che ci ha provato e che ha fallito miseramente di fotterti la moglie per sempre. Che razza di falliti che sono gli amanti.


Spider è più intelligente di te. In questo caso almeno. Non farà mai una cosa del genere.
Ti piacerebbe essere in compagnia eh?


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> il limite lo decidi tu insieme a lei.
> Se la cosa ti fa stare male è giusto che tu glielo dica e da quanto hai detto mi pare che lei non gli dia corda. Probabilmente è lei stessa che non ha voglia di vederlo per un caffè o una chiacchierata.
> L'unica cosa che stavo cercando di farti capire è che non necessariamente il tipo stava mettendo in pratica una strategia per cercare di riprendersela. Più probabile, secondo me, che volesse solo farle gli auguri e farle sapere che comunque sono andate le cose lui le ha voluto bene e spera che sia felice. Mi sembra umano.
> Poi va beh, questo è quello che penso io, ed è quello che mi spingeva a mandare messaggi di auguri al mio ex amante, senza per questo avere voglia di incontrarlo per un caffè o altro. Se qualcuno mi dicesse che invece lo facevo con un altro intento gli direi che è paranoico. Però ora non dirmi che ho rotto il cazzo, grazie


..il limite non c'è. Perchè per me sarebbe razionale, mentre se fosse come tu dici per loro, il limite sarebbe solo " sentimentale".
...Si sono voluti bene.. forse lui gli ha dato molto...
ha sperato in una vita con lei
mi distrugge anche questo.
io mi arrendo davanti alla verità, è umano, hai ragione.
allora se è umano, io non riesco più ad impedirlo, non voglio negarlo a me ,non voglio negarlo a lei.

In un certo senso augurare la felicità ad una persona che si ama o si è amato, è come promettergli un AMORE ETERNO. 
"nonostante tutto io ti amo"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider è più intelligente di te. In questo caso almeno. Non farà mai una cosa del genere.
> *Ti piacerebbe essere in compagnia eh*?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il limite non c'è. Perchè per me sarebbe razionale, mentre se fosse come tu dici per loro, il limite sarebbe solo " sentimentale".
> ...Si sono voluti bene.. forse lui gli ha dato molto...
> ha sperato in una vita con lei
> mi distrugge anche questo.
> ...


A dire il vero io la mia ex l'ho amata veramente, ma le auguro di avere un tumore quanto prima.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

[video=youtube;4oozJ4SwKwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oozJ4SwKwo[/video]


----------



## quinty (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il limite non c'è. Perchè per me sarebbe razionale, mentre se fosse come tu dici per loro, il limite sarebbe solo " sentimentale".
> ...Si sono voluti bene.. forse lui gli ha dato molto...
> ha sperato in una vita con lei
> mi distrugge anche questo.
> ...


per me non è così

l'ho amato (forse... anche se qui ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione...) ma adesso non lo amo più e quindi non gli prometto nessun amore eterno. Spero sinceramente che lui sia felice, ma non lo amo.

PS (ricollegandomi a quanto ha scritto daniele): Per il mio ex marito invece provo ancora adesso un miscuglio di sentimenti molto molto negativi, ma nonostante ciò non gli auguro nessun tumore. In passato gli ho augurato l'AIDS e una morte lenta ma adesso proprio no. Non gli auguro nemmeno di essere felice eh, però un tumore o l'AIDS o la morte no. Ho fatto passi avanti


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il limite non c'è. Perchè per me sarebbe razionale, mentre se fosse come tu dici per loro, il limite sarebbe solo " sentimentale".
> ...Si sono voluti bene.. forse lui gli ha dato molto...
> ha sperato in una vita con lei
> mi distrugge anche questo.
> ...


L'amore quello delle favole un giorno riuscirai a capire che non esiste. Esiste l'amore creato nella vita, vita fatta di noi stessi e della nostra identità. Il tradimento ti avrebbe dovuto insegnare che le persone sono persone compresa mia moglie, compresa tua moglie. Ognuno di noi nel percorso della propria vita ha degli eventi che faranno sempre parte della loro vita, che siano belli meno belli, brutti etc non ha importanza. Sai cosa è razionale? avere preso la decisione di stare assieme, e questa è stata presa non soltanto razionalmente ma anche dettata da amore da ricordi da scelte, tua moglie ha scelto te, tu hai scelto lei, lo stronzo sta ancora a rompere la minchia! ma sei tu adesso che gli permetti di rompertela, glielo permetti facendoti delle fisime mentali inutili, inutili perchè tu e tua moglie avete scelto di stare assieme, devi far finire il periodo in cui qualsiasi cosa ti butta a terra, devono finire quei momenti che ti bruciano dentro lo stomaco lasciandoti un buco enorme, devi viverti tua moglie e la tua vita mandando a fanculo chi manda messaggi e tutti quei pensieri che ti assillano.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma lo sai che ci ho pensato pure io???
> come cazzo è possibile che senta certe sensazioni.
> ...non so spiegarmi, ma nel momento in cui ho saputo, l'ho sentito vicino.
> ... e questo cazzo di "vicino" non riesco a spiegarlo neanche a me.
> ...


per me stai rischiando di rimanere incastrato nella trappola psicologica che ti stai costruendo...

non vorrei che c'entrassero inconsce assunzioni di colpe CHE NON HAI per il tradimento di tua moglie ed il fatto di considerare l'amore dell'amante ti sposta il bersaglio vero ed unico (tua moglie) al solo scopo di addolcirti la pillola (tradimento) per non sbroccare..(riduzione dissonanza cognitiva)...

riassumendo:

a tua moglie dopo la scoperta del tradimento, glielo hai fatto il culo a tenda canadese o ti sei focalizzato solo sull'amante?

quello va sistemato dopo, di regola...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

Io una volta ho mandato un sms di auguri a una mia ex...
risposta incazzata...

Chi è stato dirti che io gradisco che tu mi mandi sms?
Mi stai dando importanza e io non te l' ho chiesto.

Allora mi incazzo io.

E le ho sguinzagliato dietro la topina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...grazie JON, è vero devo riflettere... lei stessa gli ha chiesto serenità, forse dopo tanti litigi con me, vedermi in uno stato a dir poco ... non è innocente, perchè cerca di minare la " sua sicurezza".., cerca di farla riflettere... questo penso.


Il clima in cui hanno deciso di troncare quel rapporto è stato probabilmente proprio quello. Troppo amichevole, tanto da permettere ulteriori intrusioni che, ora che mi ci fai pensare, sono tendenzialmente illusive ed allusive. Non è plagiante, sa solo di poter esercitare ancora la sua influenza.

Mi calo nei tuoi panni, io penso che sarai costretto ad intervenire. Non necessariamente dovrai prenderlo in gola, ma in un modo o nell'altro deve capire che le sue invasioni non sono gradite. Anche fossero semplici manifestazioni di amicizia (stronzate simulate), nei tuoi confronti non può permettersele...se tu non vuoi.

Poi resta l'altra faccia della medaglia, tua moglie (o la tua ragazza?). Ha scelto di vivere serenamente con te.
Comprendo che troncare di netto un rapporto, con quelle modalità, può essere un allontanamento forzato. Ma se allontanamento dev'essere, di certo non è con gli auguri dell'amico che sarà serenamente fattibile.

Attendi eventuali sviluppi. Nel frattempo non spaccare nulla, la tua vera forza sta nella calma.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il clima in cui hanno deciso di troncare quel rapporto è stato probabilmente proprio quello. Troppo amichevole, tanto da permettere ulteriori intrusioni che, ora che mi ci fai pensare, sono tendenzialmente illusive ed allusive. Non è plagiante, sa solo di poter esercitare ancora la sua influenza.
> 
> Mi calo nei tuoi panni, io penso che sarai costretto ad intervenire. Non necessariamente dovrai prenderlo in gola, ma in un modo o nell'altro deve capire che le sue invasioni non sono gradite. Anche fossero semplici manifestazioni di amicizia (stronzate simulate), nei tuoi confronti non può permettersele...se tu non vuoi.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...piena mattina...
> io e lei in giro a far compere.
> lei un passo dietro di me...
> gli arriva un messaggio, lo legge, me lo legge...
> ...


Sei ridicolo! Per non dire altro....


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei ridicolo! Per non dire altro....


..sicuramente sei la stessa" STRONZA" di 30 anni che "ama" il 6o e passa...
e che prende per il culo tutto il forum...
almeno presentati...non ti vengo a cercare....


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sicuramente sei la stessa" STRONZA" di 30 anni che "ama" il 6o e passa...
> e che prende per il culo tutto il forum...
> almeno presentati...non ti vengo a cercare....


Spider smettila di fare il maleducato!
Il nostro ospite si è presentato/a.
Si chiama Suka.

Ciao Suka.
benvenuto/a:up:


----------



## Flavia (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..il limite non c'è. Perchè per me sarebbe razionale, mentre se fosse come tu dici per loro, il limite sarebbe solo " sentimentale".
> ...Si sono voluti bene.. forse lui gli ha dato molto...
> ha sperato in una vita con lei
> mi distrugge anche questo.
> ...


forse e dico forse lui è ancora innamorato
può promettere e provare tutto l'amore di questo mondo, ma è un amore doloroso, perchè nella realtà dei fatti non lo può offrire a nessuno: Lei sta con te
questo dovrebbe farti riflettere e tranquillizzare


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spider smettila di fare il maleducato!
> Il nostro ospite si è presentato/a.
> Si chiama Suka.
> 
> ...


...veramente SuKA no lo ho letto da nessuna, parte..
ma lo sai che con te mi ...arrendo!!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...veramente SuKA no lo ho letto da nessuna, parte..
> ma lo sai che con te mi ...arrendo!!!!


Bravo Spider bravo....

Comunque si evinceva che s chiama Suka.
da Suka minch...(non posso dirlo. Mi sento signora stasera:lipstick:


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse e dico forse lui è ancora innamorato
> può promettere e provare tutto l'amore di questo mondo, ma è un amore doloroso, perchè nella realtà dei fatti non lo può offrire a nessuno: Lei sta con te
> questo dovrebbe farti riflettere e tranquillizzare


...Flavia, a parte il fatto che con quell'avatarro mi ricordi i tempi del liceo... e mi fa tantissima tenerezza...
..sai quando si leggevano le "striscie" di linus...
...la mia è solo rabbia, perchè non mi và che le cose siano andate così...
se la sua è vera amicizia, allora lo inviterò a conoscerci...
non riesco ad essere o pensare di essere , l'artefice dell'amicizia di qualcun altro.
fosse anche mia moglie.


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo Spider bravo....
> 
> Comunque si evinceva che s chiama Suka.
> da Suka minch...(non posso dirlo. Mi sento signora stasera:lipstick:


...SuKA minch... mi sembra un bel programma!!!!
stasesa mi sento parecchio ... carico..
...ho bisogno di" scaricare" e pure parecchio!!!!
c'è in giro qualche suka minch...???????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...SuKA minch... mi sembra un bel programma!!!!
> stasesa mi sento parecchio ... carico..
> ...ho bisogno di" scaricare" e pure parecchio!!!!
> c'è in giro qualche suka minch...???????




:serpe:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :serpe:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


...sembra che il "cobra" abbia un "risucchio" fenomenale......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sembra che il "cobra" abbia un "risucchio" fenomenale......



Mink......

ecco cosa  manca nel blog di Monsieur, grazie Spider :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mink......
> 
> ecco cosa  manca nel blog di Monsieur, grazie Spider :mrgreen:


...non c'è di che!!!
 tra SUke e minchioni... è un bel parlare...

... comunque quando vuoi...sono già in. ..TIRO....


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non c'è di che!!!
> tra SUke e minchioni... è un bel parlare...
> 
> ... comunque quando vuoi...sono già in. ..*TIRO..*..


Andare a dare una "ripassata" a tua moglie aiuterebbe il tuo stato rigido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Andare a dare una "ripassata" a tua moglie aiuterebbe il tuo stato rigido



Sì, Spider, mettila a quattro di spade e liberale il cervello come ha scritto qualcuno ieri, un gran bel consiglio :up:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Spider, mettila a quattro di spade e liberale il cervello come ha scritto qualcuno ieri, un gran bel consiglio :up:


Sei un attizza pipini....













:risata:


----------



## Spider (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Andare a dare una "ripassata" a tua moglie aiuterebbe il tuo stato rigido


.già fatto ... e pure parecchio.
diciamo che mi scarico... non so se è sesso o amore.
adesso non me lo chiedo.
..comunque sono spesso rigido.. e questo sta diventando un problema...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> .già fatto ... e pure parecchio.
> diciamo che mi scarico... non so se è sesso o amore.
> adesso non me lo chiedo.
> ..comunque sono spesso rigido.. e questo sta diventando un problema...


_flap flap_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Se voi due continuate così, prevedo una forte epicondilite per Spider........


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :serpe:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


allora avevo ragione io!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Che siete volgari!! chiamatela ciolla.. no ?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora avevo ragione io!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Spider, mettila a quattro di spade e liberale il cervello come ha scritto qualcuno ieri, un gran bel consiglio :up:


Scusa Chiara, che minchia di posizione è?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara, che minchia di posizione è?


Mani al muro a quattro di spade.

Agevolo con una diapositiva.


----------



## Kid (25 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mani al muro a quattro di spade.
> 
> Agevolo con una diapositiva.
> 
> View attachment 4643


Cazzarola, mia moglie è troppo bassa per me. Una volta per farla l'ho messa sopra tre volumi dell'enciclopedia per parte, ma ci faceva sentire un pò a disagio farlo sopra cotanta cultura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mani al muro a quattro di spade.
> 
> Agevolo con una diapositiva.
> 
> View attachment 4643



ecco ha parlato l'esperto.....

ma quello non è il *due* di spade?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola, mia moglie è troppo bassa per me. Una volta per farla l'ho messa sopra tre volumi dell'enciclopedia per parte, ma ci faceva sentire un pò a disagio farlo sopra cotanta cultura.


Treccani? :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco ha parlato l'esperto.....
> 
> ma quello non è il *due* di spade?


Effettivamente se c'è il muro bastano due spade.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Tra poco arrivano alla carte di bastone voi vedè!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco ha parlato l'esperto.....
> 
> ma quello non è il *due* di spade?


No è il quattro di spade...ma sono carte napoletane...
E non le nostre trevisane...
COme sai il nostro due di spade è la masciota
E il fante...la vecchia no?


----------

